# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Branko Merxhani

## Davius

_“Çdo njeri, çdo popull, që të rrojë dhe të tregojë veten, më parë nga të gjitha duhet të organizojë Kaosin, që gjendet brenda në “Unin” e tij”. (Niçe)_

_Branko Merxhani_

Dy pjesë të mendimtarëve të viteve ’30 mjaftojnë që të iluminojnë sot në ditët tona shqiptarët e pasditeve 2000. “Përralla pellazgjike është një hipotezë xhaba. Një absurditet. Këtë sofizmë duhet ta neveritim. Sot s’ka mbetur asnjë turk i ditur që të ëndërrojë përrallat turanike. Asnjë grek, me mendje të shëndoshë, sot nuk mburret se është stërnipi i Periklidit. Edhe Romanët e sotëm e kanë harruar prej shumë kohe origjinën e tyre: jeta e popujve nuk është veçse Mrekullia e Zhvillimit, që rregullon valët e mëdha të shekujve”, shprehet Branko Merxhani...

Shqipëria jonë e sotme është një Botë kaotike e vogël. Në rrembat tona rrjedhin shumë hidhërime dhe helme, gjurmë të prishjes, të robërisë, të një tronditjeje historiko-shoqërore të pakapshme. Trazimi dhe anarkia, që mbretërojnë sot në gjuhën tonë, nuk janë veçse vetëm një pjesë, një pamje, një fazë e prishjes  sonë historiko-shoqërore. Gjithë ky trazim, gjithë kjo anarki mbretërojnë edhe në të gjitha shfaqjet e tjera të dinamizmit tonë qytetëronjës. Në idetë dhe tendencat tona shoqërore, ca më shumë në kuptimet tona mbi formën dhe esencën e instituteve tona shoqërore. Është një anarki, e cila ka thëthitur të gjithë pothuaj jetën tonë. Ideale s’kemi. Racionalizmi ynë është pothuaj si i djemve. Dispozita për një gjurmim të ngulur shkencor dhe sistematik na mungon krejt. Ku e ka rrënjën e saj kjo e keqe? A ka vallë arsye historike? Nga pikëpamja e kuptimit sociologjik cili është shkaku i kësaj gjendjeje?

Ja disa pyetje që Neo-Shqiptarizma përpara Djalërisë sonë intelektuale dhe idealiste. I vë dhe shton: pa dhënë përgjigje në këto pyetje, s’mund të bëhet asnjë hap përpara! Ka shumë kohë që shkoi ajo epokë në të cilën Nacionalizma ishte shoqe e Romantizmës. Nacionalizma e sotme e çmon kryesisht realitetin. Është shprehja e gjallë e Sociologjisë si shkencë, njëfarë toke zbatimi të Higjienës Shoqërore, një Laborator i sëmundjeve psikologjike-shoqërore. Si vlerë pozitive ka vetëm gjurmimin. Zbulimin e rrënjës së të keqes. Kërkimi themelor i Neo-Shqiptarizmës nga Djalëria – nga ajo Djalëri e cila, e ndritur me fenerin e mendjes, ndjen pa dyshim përkundrejt fatit historik të Atdheut një respekt të thellë dhe është vënë me mish e me shpirt në rrugën e fatit dhe të së ardhmes është ky: Të ndjekë një formë shkencore në gjurmimet dhe në përkufizimet, si dhe një kuptim filozofik të plotë dhe të tanishëm në idealizmin kombëtare.

Një intelektual shikon rrezikun më të madh dhe më të tmerrshëm: të bjerë në hendekun e gabimit dhe të vetëgënjimit, po të dojë të bëjë një udhëtim në sferën e pasosur dhe kaotike të fantazisë së tij. Kjo sferë përmban vetëm botë të rreme, vlera të vdekura, që bien vetëm gjumë dhe “utopistë gjenialë”. Drita është Shkenca, bota e realiteteve. Jetën politike nuk duhet ta përcaktojmë përmes romanticizmit dhe fantazisë. Problemi i jetës, misteri i së ardhmes, kanë nevojë për këtë dritë. Jetën nuk duhet ta shohim përmes prizmës së fantazisë sonë. Vështrimin tonë duhet ta kthejmë përkundrejt jetës, d.m.th ta shohim jetën ashtu siç është dhe jo siç e duam ne të jetë. Jeta do një zgjidhje. Kjo zgjidhje nuk gjendet lart në qiellin kombëtar, po është e fshehur thellë në shpirtin kombëtar. 

Ja pika nga e cila nisemi. Të ndriçojmë shkaqet e thella të anarkisë sonë shoqërore, që na la trashëgim e shkuara, me fenerin e shkencës sociologjike. Dhe ja pika e drejtimit tonë: Përmbi germa dhat e Shqipërisë së djeshme, të prishur dhe të robëruar, të krijojmë një Shqipëri të nesërme, të mbaruar, të ndritur, të qytetëruar – një Shqipëri jo historike, po qytetëronjëse.

----------


## Davius

*Qëllimi i luftës: Idealizmi i jetës.*

Shqipëria e ndjenjës, Shqipëria e mendimit, po pret krijonjësit e saj. Dritë përmbi fantazinë e së shkuarës. Nuk jemi as stërnipër bonjakë të Pellazgëve mitologjikë, as gërmadhat e Ilirianëve: jemi shqiptarë – Një kombësi e re.
Përralla pellazgjike është një hipotezë xhaba. Një absurditet. Këtë sofizmë duhet ta neveritim. Sot s’ka mbetur asnjë turk i ditur që të ëndërrojë përrallat turanike. Asnjë grek, me mendje të shëndoshë, sot nuk mburret se është stërnipi i Periklidit. Edhe Romanët e sotëm e kanë harruar prej shumë kohe origjinën e tyre: jeta e popujve nuk është veçse Mrekullia e Zhvillimit, që rregullon valët e mëdha të shekujve.

Po! Jemi Shqiptarë dhe përbëjmë një kombësi të re. Mëma e Nacionalizmës, mallëngjimi kombëtar i shekullit XX, nxorri në dritë një pjellë të re. Kjo pjellë jemi ne. Si Neo-grekët e sotëm, si turqit e sotëm të Azisë së Vogël, kështu edhe neve na ka pjellë një natë magjike vere, dinamizmi krijonjës i freskët dhe përjetësisht i ri i natyrës, në gjirin që nuk duket dhe misterioz të Perëndisë së krijesave. Jemi akoma djem. Ndërgjegjja jonë nuk e ka njohur akoma fytyrën krejt të ndritshme të Krijonjësit. Sytë tanë nuk janë mësuar akoma të shohin me simpati Diellin e Intelektit. Ku janë krijimet tona të shoqërisë? Ku është Uniteti ynë sentimental? Ku është Poezia, Leteratura, që përfaqësojnë racën tonë, farën tonë? Ku është shpirti kombëtar i pastër dhe i zhvilluar? Ku është gjuha jonë? Ku është kultura jonë?

Shqipëria nuk e ka ngrehur akoma Faltoren e saj...
Lindëm në errësirë, po kërkojmë dritë. Dhe misioni i brezit të sotëm është që të na shpjerë nga errësira në dritë.

Rreziqe na kanë rrethuar nga të gjitha anët. Me gjithë këtë, nuk ka asnjë rrezik. Mjafton ta kuptojmë. Ai që rron, rron se pse e pa dhe e mundi rrezikun. Edhe Grekët e Vjetër, në hapat e para të zhvillimit të tyre, luftonin kundër po këtij rreziku. Bile luftuan një shekull të tërë. Po u përpoqën si gjigantë. Me gjithë këtë, me zor të madh shpëtuan nga rreziku që të mbyten në rrymën e tmerrshme që kish shkaktuar hyrja e influencave të huaja, që u kish lënë trashëgim e shkuara.

“Mania e Historizmës” mend e prishi atë statujë madhështore të mendjes njerëzore, bile edhe para se të ngrehet. Dhe jo sepse nuk kish zbuluar akoma rrugën e jetës, që çelet brenda në pastërtinë dhe flakën e ndërgjegjies kombëtare. Për një kohë të gjatë qytetërimi i tyre nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse një trazim konceptesh të pakuptuara semitike, babiloniane, indiane dhe egjiptiane. Feja e tyre ishte një shesh anarkik dhe i nxehtë lufte midis njëri-tjetrit, shesh mbi të cilin mbretëronin të gjitha Perënditë e Azisë. Me gjithë këtë Kaos, qytetërimi grek lindi, rroi dhe mbretëroi mbi fronet e të gjitha epokave të paskëtajme. Greqia e Platonit mundi pak e nga pak t’i zhdukë influencat e huaja, të dëbojë nga Falëtorja e Mendimit Perënditë e Barbarëve, d.m.th të organizojë Kaosin, që gjendej brenda në Unin e saj. Mysteri i qytetërimit grek ka qenë Perëndia e Delfit, e cila tha:
“Gnëdi santon”!...
“Neo – Shqiptarizma”, 1, 1930

----------


## Davius

*Oriental apo Okcidental*

_Kristo Mërtiri_

Sa për okcidentalizmën shqiptare âsht fort zor me bâ fjalë nër ne; sepse shqiptarët e sotshëm  (përjashtimet e vërtetojnë rregullën!)  gjinden aq larg nga okcidentalizma e vërtetë sa do të na duheshin gjuhënat e meleq-ve apo edhe burizanat e Jeriho-s që të na kuptonte pak a shumë bota arbnore. Vet djelmnia e shkollueme e ka gabim kur kujton se okcidentalizma përmbahet vetëm nër veshje e mbathje evropiane, apo në të ndenjurit plot kotësi nër sallona, ner danse e me kafe shantanta e balerina (si thotë Pater Fishta), apo edhe me kryemjen e ndonjë detyre pro forma sa me rrëmbye një rrogë të majme, etj, etj... (Na këtu, helbetè, po flasim me popullin xhahil dhe jo me engjikllopedistat e patentuam  dalun zoras nga ndonjë deriçkë universiteti bon pour lOrient!)...

E prandej po i sjellkemi edhe popullit dhe po i themi se okcidentalizma e vërtetë diftohet piksëpari me kryemjen e një detyre të ndershme  fund e majë për hatër tasaj detyre dhe pa me qenë i shtyem nga zori, nga ndonjë dishir i prujtun apo nga shkëlqimii ndonjë fitimi material. Bilè okcidentali i vërtetë karakterizohet nëpër mënyrën se si aj i ngarkon vetes  fare vetdashas  detyrë të randa, jashta detyrave ordinare e të domosdoshme. Heroizëm skërkohet prej askujt, porse lartësia morale e një okcidentali matet me gradën e vetëmohimit dhe vetëflijimit rreth një ideje së naltë...rreth një ideje që ska punë me kolltukë, me llokma e me meashe...

Si thotë gjermani Emanuel Kant?  Vepro gjithmonë në një mënyrë tatillë që sjellja jote të jetë shembull dhe rregull mbarëvajtjeje për të gjithë!. Kështu flet imperativi kategorik, neni i parë i detyrës së përditshme të një okcidentali...

Anglezi e lartëson veten me një sjellje gentleman like kundrejt ttjerëve dhe me parimin: alëays fair play!, d.m.th pranon, nderon dhe çmon çdo njeri a priori si të një grade me vetveten...pa qëllime e prapamendime orientale...
Francezi shtyhet edhe mâ tej dhe kërkon për çdo njeri: liberté, égalité, fraternité!...

Dhe këto të gjitha kërkohen dhe detyrohen tek çdo njeri  i madh a i vogël, pasanik apo i vorfën, shkollar apo bilmez  jo nëpër premtime materialiste apo nëpër friksime të ndonjë gogoli teologjik, por vetëm e përvetëm nemën të një njerzimi të nalt (höheres Menschentum), i cili pushtetet mbi njato të drejta hyjnore (ius divinum sive natyrale) që kanë mbijë në zemrën e çdo njeriu  pak a shumë normal...

Dhe karakteristika mâ e flakshme e ndjenjave të një okcidentali âsht mu njajo dhimbje mëshire dhe flijëplotë që drejtohet kundrejt çdo kreatore nevojare  qoft kjo: njeri, shtazë, zog apo edhe një përdheskë e shkretë  por sidomos kundrejt çdo njeriu fatmjer, kundrejt çdo populli varfanjak... e mâ së forti kundrejt kombit të vet në rrezik. Shpirti fisnik (der Adel) i një okcidentali (=njeriu) të vërtet rrëfehet kryekëput në mënyrën se si merr aj pjesë nër dhimbje e brenga të botës përanë!...

Si thotë një Goethe për njeriun e vërtet?  Edet sei der Mensch, hilfreich und gut; denn das allein unterscheidet in von allen Ëesen, die ëir kennen!....
Por nuk qe vetëm një Goethe e nuk qenë shokët e tij, idealista e poetë, e nuk qenë as religjionet evropiane vetëm që predikuen për njat shpirt fisnik e të përdhimbshëm. Jo, qysh para Goethe-s ka qenë anglezi David Hume, i cili larg çdo sentimenti fetar, kërkonte përhapjen e ndjenjave shoqnore-njerzore, i cili kërkonte një felloë-feeling ndërmjet të madhi e të vogli e ndërmjet zengjini e fukaraje. Mbas tij erdhi prap një Adam Smith, një Saint Simon, një Charles Fourrier, një Robert Oëen, etj, etj., që tuj u pshtetë mbi të drejtat hyjnore njerëzore (les droits des hommes) kërkuen me e përhapë njat felloë-feeling edhe në sheshin mâ materialistin e jetës sonë; në politikën ekonomike...
Mjerisht historia e ka dashtë ndryshe... dhe çereku i saj mur aty kah fillimi i shekullit të kaluem një rrokullisje të prapshme. Me zmadhimin e industrisë dhe me hovin e tregtisë së pakufishme u njallën në njerzinë evropiane sa e sa dëshire e epshe orientale, u përmbysën Zotat e nderit e të pafajnisë dhe bota okcidentale u përmbyt nga valët e kapitalizmit të naltë (Hochkapitalismus) , të pashpirt e plot grykësi... Dhe pasojat e asaj prapavajtje i ndjen sot çdokush dhe bilé fëmija në barkun e samës...

Dhe sâsht çudi që në kohën e fundit kanë fillue me u përhap anekënd ideologji kolektiviste apo edhe etatiste-diktatoriale, të cilat duhet ta bâjn shtetasin me pahir okcidental, çka don me thanë: të vlefshëm për vete e për të gjithë!

Sepse kjo asht e saktë: okcidentalizma e vërtetë përmblidhet në kryemjen e përplotë të një detyre të përshtatshme shejtnisht me vetëflijimi për nji ide të naltë shoqnore...

Nga kjo pikëpamje asht ma okcidental xhandari shqiptar i detyrës, ushtari biles i rojës kufitare dhe bujku i shkretë dhjetarak...sesa nënpunësi e zyrtari kafehaneve me një çarçaf diplome bon pour lOrient.
Prandaj e kanë gabim  bile gabim të trashë  kur thonë disa se shkolla evropiane të ban okcidental medoemos.

Jo, kurrsesi! Duhet ditë de edhe nEvropë nuk janë të gjithë okcidenta e të kulturuam. Mana nEvropë ka njerëz (evropian të lindun!), të cilët me gjithë shkolla të kryme, me dëftesa, e doktorata, me diploma e dekorata shkencëtare...janë (njerz) të poshtër e edepsëza, janë vagabonda e mashtrimtarë, e janë kriminela të dorës së parë. Bile-bile statistika kriminalistike na difton se krimet ma të rafinueme e ma të poshtra janë krye deri më sot nga njerz me shkollë dhe jo aq nga populli i pakënduem e xhahil...
Të gjithë këto kuptohen nga fakti se shkolla  a ma mirë: mësimi i shkencave  e zhvillon shumë ma fort intelektin se karakterin. Dhe meqenëse edhe nEvropë lindin njerz me karaktere të dobët, dhe meqenëse intelekti tërhiqet gjithmonë nga karakteri...ka edhe evropianë që janë mjaft të zot  me shkenca e shkrime publike... por edhe mjaft të zot për çdo krim e poshtërsi orientale...
Dhe ngjanë edhe nEvropë që shumë herë diploma universitare paraqet vetëm një qyrk deleje okcidentale mbi trup të një ujku oriental!...

_Nga libri Oriental apo Okcidental, Tiranë, 2003
ABC nr.32-Branko Merxhani_

----------


## Albo

*Organizimi i Kao-sit*

Branko MERXHANI

Shqipëria jonë e sotme është një Botë kaotike e vogël. Në rumbat t'ona rrjedhin shumë hidhërime dhe helme, gjurma të prishjes, të robërisë, të një tronditjeje historike-shoqërore të pakapëshme. Trazimi dhe anarkia, që mbretërojnë sot në gjuhën t'onë, nuk janë vecc se vetëm një pjesë, një pamje, një fazë e prishjes s'onë historiko-shoqërore. Gjithë ky trazim, gjithë kjo anarki mbretërojnë edhe në të gjitha çfaqjet e tjera të dynamismës s'onë qytetëronjëse. Në idetë dhe tendencat t'ona shoqërore, ca më shumë në kuptimet t'ona mbi formën dhe esencën e institutevet t'ona shoqëore. Ësht një anarki, e cila ka thëthitur të gjithë po thua jetën t'onë. Ideale s'kemi. Racionalisma e jonë është po thua si e djemvet. Dispozita për një gjyrmim të ngulur shkencor dhe sistematik na mungon krejt. Ku e ka rrënjën e saj kjo e keqe? A ka vallë arësye historike? Nga pikëpamja e kuptimit sociologjik cili është shkaku i kësaj gjendjeje?
Ja disa pyetje që vë Neo-Shqiptarizma përpara Djalërisë s'onë intelektuale dhe idealiste. I vë dhe shton: Pa dhënë përgjigje në këto pyetje, s'mund të bëhet asnjë çap përpara!....

***
Ka shumë kohë që shkoi ajo epokë në të cilën Nacionalisma ishte shoqe e Romantismës. Nacionalisma e sotme çmon kryesisht Realitetin. Është shprehja e gjallë e Sociologjisë si shkëncë, një farë tokë sbatimi të Hygjienës Shoqërore, një Laboratorium i sëmundjevet psikologjike-shoqërore. Si vlerë pozitive ka vetëm gjyrmimin. Sbulimin e rrënjës të së keqes.
Kërkimi themelor i Neo-Shqiptarismës nga Djalëria- nga ajo Djalëri e cila, e ndritur me fenerin e mëndjes, ndjen pa dyshim përkundrejt fatit historik të Atdheut një respekt të thellë dhe është vënë me mish eme shpirt në rugën e fatit dhe të së ardhmes- është ky: Të ndjekë një formë shkencore në gjyrmimet dhe në përkufizimet, si edhe një kuptim filozofik të plotë dhe të tanishmë në idealismën kombëtare.

***
Një intelektual shkon rezikun më të math dhe më të tmerëshmë: të bjerë në hendekun e gabimit dhe të vetëgënjimit, po të dojë të bëjë një udhëtim në sferën e pasosur dhe katotike të fantasisë së tij. Kjo sferë përmban vetëm botëra të rrema, vlera të vdekura që bien vetëm gjumë, dhe "utopistë gjenialë".
Drita është Shkënca. Bota e Realiteteve. Problemi i jetës, mysteri i së ardhmes, kanë nevojë për këtë dritë. Jetën nuk duhet t'a shohim përmes prismës së fatnasisë s'onë. Vështrimin t'onë duhet t'a kthejmë përkundrejt jetës, d.m.th. t'a shohim jetën ashtu siç është dhe jo ashtu siç e duam ne të jetë. 
Jeta do një zgjidhje. Kjo zgjidhje nuk gjendet lart në qiellin kombëtar, po është e fshehur thellë në shpirtin kombëtar. 
Ja pika nga e cila nisemi. Të ndriçojmë shkaket e thella të anarkisë s'onë shoqërore, që na la trashëgim e shkuara, me fenerin e shkëncës sociologjike.
Dhe ja pika e drejtimit t'onë: Përmbi gërmadhat e Shqipërisë së djeshme, të prishur dhe të robëruar, të krijojmë një Shqipëri të nesërme të mbaruar, të ndritur, të qytetëruar- një Shqipëri jo historike, po qyetëronjëse. 

* * *
Qëllimi i luftës: Idealizimi i jetës.
Shqipëria e ndjenjës, Shqipëria e mendimit, po pret krijonjësit e saj. Dritë përmbi fantasinë e së shkuarës. Nuk jemi as stërnipët bonjakë të Pellasgëvet mythollogjikë, as gërmadhat e Ilirianëvet: Jemi Shqipëtarë- Një Kombësi e re.
Pralla pellasgjike është një hypothezë xhaba. Një absurditet. Këtë sofismë duhet t'a neveritim. Sot s'ka mbetur asnjë Turk i ditur që të ëndërojë prallat turanike. As një Grek, me mëndje të shëndoshë, sot nuk mburet se është stërnipi i Perikleut. Edhe Romanët e sotmë e kanë haruar prej shumë kohe origjinën e tyre. Jeta e popujve nuk është veç se Mrekullia e Shvillimit, që regullon valat e mbëdha të shekujvet.
Po! Jemi Shqipëtarë dhe përbëjmë një Kombësi të re. Mëma e Nacionalismës, Mallëngjimi Kombëtar i shekullit XX, nxori në dritë një pjellë të re. Kjo pjellë jemi ne. Si Neo-Grekët e sotmë, si Turqit e sotmë të Asisë së Vogël, kështu edhe neve na ka pjellor një natë magjike verore, dynamisma krijonjëse e freshkëtë dhe përjetësisht e re e natyrës, në gjirin që nuk duket dhe misterioz të Perëndisë së Krijesavet. Jemi akoma djem. Ndërgjegja jonë nuk e ka njohur akoma fytyrën krejt të ndritshme të Krijonjësit. Sytë t'ona nuk janë mësuar akoma të shohin me sympathi Diellin e Intelektit. Ku janë kujtimet t'ona të shoqërisë? Ku është Uniteti ynë sentimental? Ku është Poezia, Leteratura, që përfaqësojnë racën t'onë, farën t'onë? Ku është shpirti kombëtar i pastër dhe i zhvilluar? Ku është gjuha jonë? Ku është kultura jonë?
Shqipëria nuk e ka ngrehur akoma Falëtoren e saj...

***
Lindëm në errësirë, po kërkojmë dritën. Dhe misioni i brezit të sotmë është që të na shpjerë nga erësira në dritë.
Reziqe na kanë rrethuar nga të gjitha anët. Me gjithë këtë, nuk ka as ndonjë rezik. Mjafton t'a kuptojmë. Ai që ron, ron se pse e pa dhe e mundi rezikun. Jeta nuk ka tjetër vlerë, tjetër kuptim. Jetë do të thotë të mundësh rezikun. Edhe Grekërit e Vjetër, në çapet e para të zhvillimit të tyre, kishin të luftonin kundër po këtij reziku. Bile luftuan një shekull të tërë. Po u përpoqën si gjigandë. Me gjithë këtë, me zor të math shpëtuan nga reziku që të mbyten në rrymën e tëmerëshme që kish shkaktuar hyrja e influencave të huaja, që u kish lënë trashëgim e shkuara.
"Mania e historismës" mënjë e prishi atë Statujë madhështore të Mëndjes Njerëzore, bile edhe para se të ngrehet. Dhe jo se pse nuk kish sbuluar akoma rrugën e jetës, që çelet brenda në pastërtinë dhe flakën e ndërgjegjies kombëtare. Për një kohë të gjatë qytetërimi i tyre nuk ishte gjë tjetër veç se një trazim konceptesh të pa-kuptuara semitike, babyloniane, indiane dhe egjiptiane. Feja e tyre ishte një shesh anarkik dhe i nxehtë lufte midis njëri-tjetrit, shesh mbi të cilin mbretëronin të gjitha Perënditë e Asisë. Me gjithë këtë Kaos, qyeteërimi grek lindi, roi dhe mbretëroi mbi fronet e të gjitha epokave të paskëtajme. Greqia e Platonit mundi pak e nga pak t'i çdukij influencat e tyre, të dbojë nga Falëtoria e Mendimit Perënditë e Barbarëvet, d.m.th. të organizojë Kaos-in, që gjendesh brenda në Unën e saj.

_Botuar më 1 korrik 1930_

----------


## Albo

*Kurajo!*

Branko Merxhani

Si qëllim të përfundëshmë të përpjekjevet kombëtare-shoqërore të Tendencës Neo-Shqiptare, që përkrahim ne, mundemi të pranojmë këtë princip.
Krijimi i një Shqipërie brenda të pa-kufishme, jashtë të kufizuar.
Krijimi i një Shqipërie! Është lodhje, dëshpërim dhe pa qëllim të kthejmë sytë në gërmadhat e skllavërisë dhe në mjerimet që na la trashëgim e shkuara. Ky vështrim nga prapa është një gjë monstruoze. Syt t'ona, të drejtuara nga prapa, nuk do të takojnë veç se një gjurmë tepër të madhe shkatërrimi, shenja të pa-numërta kalbësimi, britma të dëshpëruara njerëzish dhe epokash. Dhe të gjitha këto të mbështjellura gjithëmonë brenda në një mjergullë të trashë. S'ka gjëkundi as pikë jete dhe shprese. 
Po ka dhe një drejtim të përkundërtë. Drejtim që zë të Vjetërën me të Renë. E Arthmja!
E vetmja rreze shprese dhe shpëtimi për fatin shqiptar. Mundet që një ditë të shkëlqejë me takimin e një agimi plot gëzime, agim i cili do të faqet bashkë me sgjuarjen e Jetës së Re. Po vetëm sy guximtarë, shpirtra plot dashuri dhe ballëra të ndritura e të gëzuara do të mundin të gëzojnë kryelartësinë dhe madhërinë e kësaj jete. Shqipëria e mendimit dhe e ndjenjës, Shqipëria e vërtetë nuk gjendet nga prapa, po përpara neve!...
Dhe në qoftë se nuk do të mundemi të shtiem sytë t'ona në këtë drejtim, në qoftë se nuk do të marrim dot vesh thellë-thellë kuptimin e këtij orientimi krijonjës; domethënë, në qoftë se nuk e ndjejmë realitetin e jetës kombëtare-ahere është e humbur çdo përpjekje, është e kotë çdo dëshirë që të qëndrojmë si një unitet shoqëror i lirë dhe i lumtur brenda në sukseset përparimtare fantastike dhe të pa-arritshme të qytetërimit të shekullit të sotmë!

***
Shënja shquarëse e Neo-Shqiptarismës, kondita e parë e ekzistencës së saj është kurajua mendore. Për këtë them se Djalëria, e cila ka për detyrë të japë shërbimet e saj në luftën e lartësimit shoqëror dhe të zhvillimit qytetëronjës të vendit duhet që pikë-së-pari të tregojë fuqin e superioritetit mendor dhe të ketë kurajën të përballë të vërtetën e jetës kombëtare ashtu siç është në realitet dhe t'u a çfaqë të tjerëve krejt lakuriq.
Lamë të shkojë shumë kohë, duke përgëzuar ambiciet historike me fluturat prallore. Po kombet që na kanë rrethuar nga të gjitha anët dhe me të cilët na lith afro po një fat historik, na kanë lënë të paktën një shekull prapa. Me gjithë këtë as nonjë nga ne s'ka treguar gjer sot kurajo mendore, që të na shpjegojë arsyet e vërteta dhe shkencore që shkaktuan këtë fakt të hidhur. Nuk janë të paktë ata që shohin, si të vetme arsye historike të fatkeqësisë s'onë të sotme, periodat e gjata të sundimit të huaj, që kaloi populli ynë. Për fat të keq, ky shpjegim nuk është një shkak, është një përfundim..
Mos jemi vallë në botë i vetmi popull, i cili, në peripetin e udhëtimit të tij historik, ra nga skllavëria në skllavëri, nga tirani në tiran?
Ja, krahas me neve një botë e tërë, e cila shpëtoi dhe u tregua për hir vetëm të shkeljes turke!...Themelonjësi i shkollës Evrasiatike Princi rus Troubeskoi, që sot quhet si një nga hegjemonët e shkëncës, thotë diku:
"Sundimi i huaj përbën për popujt një shkollë".
Kjo është e vërteta. Historia jonë nuk është veç se një vazhdim besnik i peripecive të çfarëdosojme të sundimit të huaj. Po ne u treguam nxënës të keq. Nuk kemi mësuar as letrën A!...
***
Nga organizma jonë shoqërore mungon një gjë e doemosme, le t'a emëroj sot: Faktori kryesor i shpiritës shoqërore, idealizma krijonjëse, kuraja mendore, devocioni për realitetin kombëtar!
Kurajua është arma më e çmuar e përparimit. Gjurmimi i së vërtetës, Shkenca, nuk kuptohet pa kurajon. Brënda në luftën e vrazhdë dhe të pamëshirëshme të jetës së sotme jemi të ekspozuar në një rrezik të math. Dhe vetëm kur të kuptojmë gjithë tmerrin dhe gjithë shkatërrimin që do të shkaktojë ky rezik, ahere vetëm do të mundemi të themi se hodhëm të parin çap të shëndoshë përpara, për shpëtimin.
Në "Gotzendammerung" Nietzche shkruan:
"Kombet, që kishin një farë vlerë ose fituan një farë vlere, këtë gjë s'e arritën me Institucionet Liberale. Reziku i math i lartësoi kombet. Reziku, të cilit i detyrojmë mirënjohsi, i shton mjetet e rezistencës s'onë, çfaq viruset t'ona, shpërndan në zëmrat t'ona kurajo, jep armë në duart t'ona dhe sbulon përnjëherësh vlerat e pa-njohura mendore, që flënë brenda nesh. Reziku na shtrëngon të jemi të fortë".
Megjithë fuqin e zërit t'im dua të flas brenda shpirtrat e Djemve t'onë këto fjalë të arta të krijonjësit të "Ubmerensh"-it. Para gjithash të gjurmojmë shkaket historike dhe sociologjike të dekadencës s'onë shoqërore. Me kurajo. Dhe ahere do t'i hapin sytë popullit t'onë. Dhe do të faqet reziku i math i gjallë. Reziku, që breth reth e rotull nesh, në krah t'onë, brenda nesh, si nonjë shtazë e uritur!... 

Botuar më 1929

----------


## Albo

*Europa dhe ne të tjerët*

Branko MERXHANI, 

Koha jonë, kohë pleonasmash dhe produksioni të tepër, është mbushur edhe nga Profetë, që profetizojnë "Fundin e Evropës". Vallë? Kaq shpejt? Po kur u-plak dhe po jep shpirtin djali i djeshmë? Gjurmat e para të jetës së saj nuk e kapërcejnë shekullin XII. Po dita e vërtetë e lindjes së saj është më e afërme. Mund të na e kallëzojë edhe fantAzia më e varfër e brezit më të parë. Besimi i "Perëndisë-Njeri" që erdhi dhe iku si ndonjë "VISION"
këtu e njëzet shekuj më parë, po mbretëron akoma edhe sot. Byzanti, ky emër mizor dhe për të qarë, qëndroi më se njëmijë vjet. Vetëm hija e tij rrojti pesë shekuj. Po Evropa? Mbaroi? - E rreme! Në rrezat e Uraleve po gjëmon zëri i saj. Shpirti i saj sapo arriti në fushat mëkatare të Azis së harruar. Evropa hyri në Azi këtu e një shekull e gjysmë më parë. Tani që ikën, që ecën praptazi, tani pikërisht hyn në 'të. Evropa u-fut thellë në kryet, në gjakun, në shpirtin e robërvet të saj të djeshmë. Atje ku ata hynë horizonti ndroi menjëherë. Në stepat e thata pa an'e krye po mbijnë pemë që shtien hije aq sa qielli i kaltërt i vendit të prallës dhe të ëndërës po mbushet me tym të zi, që lëshon një Perëndi e re: MAQINA.
Një shekull e gjysmë Azia plakë, ky djep i feve dhe i Theokrative, po lozte me shakat e saj. Dora e saj, e hollë dhe sentimentale po shkruante vjersha dhe bënte lodra. Nuk deshi të ndrojë me fuqin e Maqinës. Trembesh nga armët më të mbaruara dhe nga dituria më e lartë e zaptonjësit si nga ndonjë mëkatë. Kërkoi shpëtimin e saj nga mohimi i duruar dhe i pambaruar i Theokratisë. Atje brenda e kishte burgosur shpirtin e saj. Po turpi i saj mbeti jashtë. Kështu, duke fshehur shpirtin dhe duke lënë jashtë trupin, pandehte se do të shpëtonte. Shpëtoi sa mund të shpëtojë edhe ai zog i varfër që fsheh vetëm kryet brenda në rërë që të shpëtojë nga plumbat e gjahtarit!...
Shtrenjt e pagoi Azia verbërinë e saj. U bë skllave.

Njëqind e pesëdhjetë vjet shkuan sa të sgjohet Azia. Ballët e saj i ndriti tej-për-tej nga një flakë e bardhë. Pasioni i saj është pa fre, i egër, hakmarrës. Po Theokratët u-vogëluan. Tashmë ajo kërkojn Maqinën, beson Maqinën - me atë dashuri, me atë pasion që besonte gjer dje hallet e saj të mëndafshta dhe vazot e saj t'ergjenta. Merr pastaj maqinismën idololatrike dhe e shkrin mirë-e-mirë brenda në flakën e të dhëmburavet të saj njëqind e pesëdhjetë vjet me rradhë. Ka edhe ajo nostalgji për Qytetërimin dhe për Teknikën e madhe të sotme, jo vetëm me syrin e dobisë, po sidomos me vendimin e çlirimit kombëtar. Në Rusi, në Turqi, në Persi, në Hind, po zien nostalgjia e shpëtimit të Aziarit. Azia vjen në vehte - për hir të Evropës.
"EVROAZIA" bredhëse e Trubeckoj-it, kjo copë dhe në mes të Evropës dhe Azisë, ç'bëhet? - Popujt e saj po marin frymë thellë. Demokratitë e saj po shtohen. Është shenjë që edhe ata hynë në periodën e zierjes së brëndëshme. Karta shoqërore dhe ekonomike e popujve të vegjël të ndryshmë, që nga ujrat e shqetësuara të Egjeut gjer në buzëdetin e vërtetë të Filandisë, po sillte gjer dje të nxirat e një rënieje të heshtur. Mirëpo arritën në periodën më karakteristike të mundimeve të tyre të gjata: në periodën e REALITETEVET KOMBËTARE. - Të huajt u-hoqën pothua vetë, pasi humbën robet e tyre të verbër. Po djemt e robërvet, të ritur në pikëllim dhe në mizori, përpiqen të ngulin flamurin e jetës së re mbi gërmadhat e errëta të kullës së neveritur. Sepse besojnë në dynamismën dhe në produktivitetin e popujve të tyre.
Evropa na sbrazi xhepin, po na mbushi shpirtin.

_Botuar në vitin 1934_

----------


## Albo

*Bardh' e zi
*
Branko MERXHANI, 

I. Gjendja politike
Në polemikat politike të ditëve të fundit u përmendën shumë emëra dhe mbiemëra, u bë shum zhurmë mbi persona, mirë po na u çfaqën shum pak njohje e kuptime, nuk u bë po thua asnjë sqarim objektiv rreth gjendjes. Me gjithë që kaluan muaj të tërë dhe me gjithë se bisedimet muarën një zgjërim të madh dhe zhurmonjës, me gjith'atë nuk u tha po thua asgje deri sot n' emrin e mendimit këtë herë. Sa u përmendën, kanë qenë kaq të kufizuara, të trubullta dhe të varfëra, që ësht krejt' e pamundur për njerin të kuptoje se ç'bëhet dhe për ku shkojmë pikërisht. Nuk na pëlqen aspak të mbarim zhurmën e polemikës politike të gazetave të përditshme në shtyllate një reviste kulturore. Sepse na shohim dhe ndjekim nga një pikë-vëzhgimi shum të ndryshme gjith'atë skenë të pa-shijëshme të sharjeve personale dhe të retoris antopathike që nuk ka asnjë përmbajtje të sinqertë substance. Përkundrejt rrymës së shvillimit të jetës politike-shoqrore të vendit tonë, rëndësija e katër a pesë personave dhe jetëshkrimet e tyre është hiç.
Pika e vëzhgimit t' onë ësht e vendosur mbi një majë ndërmjet një dheu të rrënuar tej e për tej, i cili fillon të mbrunjë kallëpe të reja dhe kemi për kundruall gjat' e gjerë një horizont të hapet me gjithë thellësinë e tij të pa njohur e me gjithë mysteret e veta. Për këtë shkak themi se ndjekim me një farë çqetësimi polemikën politike personale që zhvillohet nëpër shtyllat e shtypit të përditshëm, polemik' e cila me tendencën që ka marrë sot nuk kontribuon aspak në ndriçimin e shenjavet t' errta t'epokës, të cilat mundojnë ndërgjegjen t' onë dhe kanë të bëjnë drejtë për drejtë me interesat më jetike të kombit. Dhe hidhërohemi sepse asaj polemike politike i mungojnë pikërisht kuptimet e thella, që çfaqin ndryshimet bazale në systemin e njohjes dhe se pse pjesa kryesore e zhurmës thëthitet prej një demonstrate të disa heroizmave dhe shërbimeve të kaluara, shpjegimi dhe vërtetimi i të cilavet nuk ësht punë e ditës së sotëshme, por ësht vepër e historis.
Duke menduar politikish, d.m.th. duke menduar si një njeri që merr fenomenin e jetës politike shqiptare të 1936-ës si një ngjarje shoqrore që zhvillohet gjallërisht dhe jo si një marrëdhënje e thjeshtë midis personit a të mirë e atij b të lig, nuk shohim të bëhet një gjë tjetër veçse një falsifikim i nxitur i disa parimeve të varfëra, që munden, mbase, të krijojnë një enthuziasëm të përciptë dhe pa themel në një vend ku fryma e zemërimit dhe e dëshpërimit ka arritur në kulm, por kurr nuk ësht në gjendje të ndihmojë në zbulimin e shkaqeve, në përcaktimin e qëllimeve dhe të na japë nji drejtim të ndritur dhe shpëtimtar që të dalim nga gjendja kaotike e gabimeve dhe e mëkateve të pa numërta që u bënë deri dje. Është nevoja për një përpjekje mendore, të sinqertë dhe të rëndësishme që të lindë më së fundi pakëz dritë dhe nji fare ndriçimi mbrënda në kët errësinë.
Epoka e jonë nuk ësht e vetë-kuptuarshme. Ka nevojë për analyzë dhe për ndriçim që të kuptohet", shkruanim pak kohë përpara në këto shtylla. A jemi duke kaluar vallë një krizë? Dhe ç'lloj krize është kjo vallë? Që epoka e jonë nuk ësht e kuptuarshme, kjo mjafton të dëftojë gjendjen e një krize dhe bile të një krize shum të rëndë. Epokën në të cilën rrojmë, dhe gjendjen e re të silës i detyrohet veprimi i ynë ose mohimi i ynë ose edhe një trashëgim, e ndjejmë si një gjë të huaj dhe që ndodhet jashtë nesh, dhe ndërsa ajo ësht shprehja reale e jetës s' onë, me gjith atë na jep përshtypjen e një parasiti.
N' epokën t' onë dhe eksistenca e ides akoma, quhet paradoks. Çdo gjë që nuk analyzohet, d.m.th. çdo gjë që nuk gjendet për mbi logjikën e ditës dhe që nuk përgjigjet në kërkimet e jetës së përditëshme, cilësohet jo vetëm si një gjë e tepërt, po edhe si një gjë që nuk eksiston fare. Është sikur t'a kemi bërë zakon të rrojmë mbrenda n' errësirën dhe e lemë vehten t' onë të tërhiqet verbërisht dhe pa vullnet, nga dallga e pa sigurimit, nga kaosi i marrëzis që mbytë mbrënda në labirynthin e anestezis dhe ushqen pa rreshtur krymbin e shqetësimevet t' ona.
Dhe kështu nga njëra anë politika u shkëmbye në një letëraturë autobiografike banale dhe nga ana tjetër ideologjia rrezikohet të katandisë e të bëhet politikë!...
* * *
Epoka e jonë ka nevojë për analyzë dhe për ndriçim. Një epokë që nuk kuptohet vet-vetiu, një krizë që nuk kapet dot, po kalojmë pa dyshim. Dhe ka dy faza te veçanta, dy fronte të ndryshme kjo epokë. E para ësht faza që shpreh nevojat e një paraqitjeje shtëtrore më të drejtë dhe më përparimtare të tërësisë s'onë politike, është d.m.th. faza thjesht politik, nga e cila kthehen gjith energjit, gjithë pasionet, pikërisht sepse kërkojnë të japin një bazë, sidoqoftë, më normale dhe një përmbajtje, sidoqoftë më substancjale n' organizimin t'onë si Shtet. Kërkojmë të kthehemi në normalitetin e marrëdhënjes midis pushtetit e popullit duke kapërcyer taktikën gjysmë-demokratike të përgjëgjësis së mbyllur që u zbatua deri tani. Kjo tendencë, në qoftë se ësht e sinqertë dhe në qoftë se buron me të vërtetë siç pandehim, nga dëshira të kontribuojë në shvillimin normal t'organizimit t'onë politik, atëherë mund të na shpjerë në dy lloj përfundimesh:
1) Ne stabilizimin e një Autokracije pa mbulesë, me kuptimin modern oksidental të kësaj fjale, si mbas së cilës Autoriteti drejtonjës vjen nga vullneti i çfaqur i popullit, me çdo mënyrë të përshtatshme.
Në këtë rast systemi i sundimit gjendet në hasje të drejtë përdrejtëshme e të përditëshme me popullin pa qënë në mes një trup ndërmjetës i ushqyer si parasit. Kjo zgjidhje kërkon një fare pregatitje është komplekse, por të paktën është e sinqertë.
2) Në afrimin dhe adaptimin, por të qëndrueshëm drejt sundimit të punës demokratike të vërtetë. Në rasë të tillë duhet të pranohet si bazë zbatimi i plotë i i Statutit që cilëson regjimin t'onë si një regjim Monarki kostitucjonale parlamentare dhe demokratike. Ky adaptim supozon natyrisht. Zgjedhje të lira dhe Qeveri që buron nga Parlamenti dhe që bazohet mbi të. Kjo zgjidhje është formalisht me normale, veç duhet liri shtypi serioze dhe e ndërgjegjshme, vullnet i plotë, guxim dhe drejtim me mënt Dhe përpara çdo gjëje tjetër duhet: Dritë!
Këto janë vijat e përgjithëshme të problemit politik që bisedohet natyrisht nëpër gazetat - dhe që duhet të marrë formë të prerë për së shpejti. Dhe mbrënda kornizës së një bisedimi të tillë nuk ka gjë kaq pa vend dhe pa mënd sa ësht dallimi që bëhet midis të "Rinjve" dhe "Pleqve': Politika nuk do të thotë ideologji.
Politikë d.m.th thjesht pajtim me Realitetin. Politika nuk bën ideologji. Bën Psykologji. Dhe i përdorë ideologjirat simbas nevojave që ndjen për realizimin më të shpejtë e më të sigurtë të qëllimit të saj pajtimtar dhe praktik. Ata që në politikë skllavërohen në ideologjira dhe nuk zotërojnë spontanitetin që t'i përdorin lirisht, simbas rrethanave dhe bile në çaste të caktuara t'i shuajnë krejt nga radhori i veprimit të tyre, ata ngrehin kështjell n'erë, bëhen viktima të thjeshtësis së vet ose rrinë ndër ditët si të sotëshmet, të qetë në shtëpin e vet dhe këndojnë gazetat vetëm e vetëm që të kënaqin kureshten e vet
II. Gjëndja Shoqërore
Faza e dytë e epokës që po kalojmë ësht' ajo fazë që shprehë problemacitetin e një fenomeni krejt shoqëror, faktorët më kryesorë e së cilës janë konditat fysiko-teknike dhe socjologjike të jetës s'onë kolektive. Fenomeni shoqëror i Shqiptarizmës ësht një fenomen i ri që përpiqet të gjejë udhën e historizimit të tij, mbas dukjes së tij në formë Shteti, krejt të kundërt nga fenomenet shoqërore nacjonaliste t'origjinës perëndimore. U bëmë Shtet para se të mrrijmë të plotsojmë formimin t'onë si Shoqëri. Ky është shkaku që shteti ynë ka një shfaqje një-anëse paradoksale, dhe ky është kuptim i "Neo-s" që dhamë na në shprehjen shkencore "NeoShqiptarisma" këtu edhe tetë vjet përpara. Këtu gjendemi n'altarin e kulturës dhe jo në skenën e politikës. Deri në ç'pike mundet të stabilizohet një marrëdhënje midis këtyre dy kuptimevet? Kjo ësht një çështje tjetër. Ësht çështja e s'ardhëshmes dhe jo çështje e ditës së sotëshme, e cila mbushet po thua kryekëput nga nevoja e formimit politik, detyra e parë e të cilit ësht të krijojë një takim të sinqertë dhe reciprok midis Shteti dhe Shoqëris dhe pushon t'interesohet për shvillimin e një pike afrimi midis kulturës dhe politikes. E para (Shteti) ësht vepra e njerëzve të veprimit, e dyta (Shoqerija = kultura), ësht vepra e njerëzve të mendimit. Dhe pikërisht rreth kësaj del pyetja e madhe: Pa ndihmën dhe bashkëpunimin e njerëzvet të mendimit, a janë vallë në gjendje njerëzit e veprimit vetë të ngrehin jetën kombtare mbi themele të shëndosha? Jo! Duhet të gjendet mënyra për një bashkëpunim të lirë dhe për një shvillim të pa-pengimit midis këtyre dy funksioneve që të kryqzohen përfundimet e të dy lëvizjeve në një njësi praktike, dhe të gjallë, nga e cila duke filluar do t'ecim drejte formës së re shoqërore të jetës kombtare, do t'ecim d.m.th. drejt ndryshimit shoqëror. Nga formimi i Fisit në formimin e Popullit dhe këtej pastaj n'atë të Kombit. Duke u frymzuar nga këto parime siç kemi shkruar edhe tetë vjetë më parë në "Demokratin" neve nuk na intereson forma e regjimit, por na intereson systemi i sundimit. Le të jetë në fuqi çdo Qeveri që të dojë mjafton të jetë Qeveri idealistësh që kanë si program të ndihmojnë me gjithë fuqin e vet në veprimin dhe shvillimin e lirë të fenomenit nacjonalist të ri, d.m.th., të "Neo-Shqiptarismës" dhe të marrim aktivisht pjesë në kristalizimin e ides së Kombit.
Këtu ësht vendi ku dallimi i 'ri" dhe i "vjetër" ka një kuptim. Këtu mbi lëmin e fenomenit shoqëror zotron tej e për tej, frym' e kundërshtimit, e heterogjenejtetit dhe i objektivitetit. Këtu kanë ngrefur për kundruall llogoret e tyre antarët e traditës më njanë, dhe antarët e përparimit dhe të ndryshimit m'anë tjatër. Na s'kemi tradita nacjonaliste. Traditat t'ona janë tradita të Familjes, të Fisit dhe më socjale nga të gjitha janë traditat fetare. As njëra nga këto as dhe të gjitha bashkë në grumbullimin e tyre, nuk përfshijnë asnjë bazë synthetike që të kontribuojnë në realizimin e ides së Kombit. Këto vlera të përçarjes s'onë morale duhet të ndryshojnë formë dhe përmbajtje simbas nevojavet që çfaq Shoqërija e jonë kombtare që mund të themi deri në një pikë se gjindet sot në shpargënjt e vet.
Ky ësht qëllimi i përpjekjes s'onë. Puna, pra, ësht për një evolucjon dhe jo për një revolucjon. Përparimi i formimit t'onë shoqëror mvaret nga ndryshimi i koncepsionit, të systemit dhe jo nga shkëmbimi i thjeshtë personavet. Mvare't nga reforma e institucjonevet t'ona politike si mbas nevojavet të reja të jetës. Nji person moralisht më i mirë shpesh here nuk ësht i tillë dhe politikisht. Dhe detyra e jonë nuk ësht të pohojmë gjitheçka që t'arrijmë në fund në një Nihilizm politik, por ësht të krijojmë një mekanismë transformonjëse midis Kaosit të shoqërive shqiptare të vogla dhe të shpërndara dhe të jetës së shoqëris shqiptare të madhe dhe të bashkuar midis të tanishmes dhe t' ardhëshmes, midis të "vjetrit" e të 'riut': Njeriu vetëm mbi historin mundet të punojë, pa marrë parasysh në se historija ësht nji gërmadhë. Përmbi at themel historik, që ësht detyr' e jonë t'a ndriçojmë nga gjith'anët, e tij dhe t'a lajmë moralisht dhe materjalisht, kemi brezat e djemve që jeta i sjellë në shoqëri, dhe këta do t'i transformojmë në gjeni të rea shoqërore ashtu siç kërkojmë parimet e rilindjes shoqërore neoshqiptare.
* * *
Burri i sotshëm ësht i lidhur ngusht me të shkuarën e vet. Dy vese themelore te temperamentit te tij, kryelartsija dhe pertacija, u bashkuan midis tyre dhe e skllaveruan ne vlerat e vjetra qe ka krijuar per personin e vet. Këto gjëra që kutërbojnë kalbësirë dhe që shpërndajnë mikrobin e prishjes e të përçarjes, duken si dëshmonjësit e vetëm të qënjes së tij. I gjenë të dukura, të qeta, t'ujdisura, dhe pandeh se vlen një botë të tërë. Dhe ashtu shikon punën e vet. Nuk çfaq asnjë dëshirë që të fitojë cilësira të reja, të krijoje vlera të reja. Kjo punë do nji përpjekje dhe fundi i fjalës, kjo përpjekje nuk beson se vlen mundimin. Rri i shtruar dhe i qetë mbrënda në burgun e së shkuarës së vet, dhe aspak s'i shkon nga mëndja mendimi për t'ardhëshmen. Për këtë vetëm e tanishmja ekziston. Por harron se për jashta atyre burgjevet t'ërrta lindin gjenerata të tëra djemsh, që një e vetme prej tyre ësht shum më e vlefshme edhe nga grumbullimi i gjithë brezave të kaluar.
Fuqia që do të drejtojë rrymën e ngjarjeve t'ona shoqërore është Rinija e tyre. Do të rrëmbejnë ata ndonjë ditë fuqin e kontrollimit të mjeteve të erës prej duarve të prindërve të tyre. Shumica e burrave që rrojnë sot janë pleq nga sa tregon mosha e tyre. Por djem janë edhe ata që lindin vonë për t'u rritur mbrënda në nji qark nacjonalist të thjeshtë. Këtu gjendet burimi i thellë i kaosit të sotshëm. Këtu gjendet fusha e vërtetë e luftës mbi të cilën na sot çajmë vijat mbrënda të cilavet do të luftojnë nesër brezat që vijnë pas nesh... 

_Botuar më 1936_

----------


## Albo

*Shteti dhe bursistët*

Branko MERXHANI, 

Shtet. Ja një fjalë e shkurtër, e cila simbolizon githë kuptimin e independencës kombëtare të vërtetë. Shtet do të thotë shoqëri e organizuar. Po është një veprë arti e një pune njerëzore shumë të gjatë. Do punojmë shumë vjet. Do të mundohemi për shumë breza. Do dërmojmë shumë armiq. Do të çdukim influencën e shumë të metave anitshoqërore dhe trashëgimore. Vetëm pas një lufte guximtare, vetëm pas një periode të tërë heroizmi spiritual do vijë dita e bukur në të cilën do të ndritij edhe në horizontin e Atdheut t'onë dielli i Qyetetërimit: Shteti...
Për të arritur këtë gjë, duhet të zgjidhen disa probleme. Probleme të cilat duket dhe mundemi t'i zgjidhim, bile dhe në mënyrë më të kënaqëshme. Është e vërtetë se gjer para pak kohe nuk i ishte dhënë rëndësia e duhur kësaj çështjeje prej autoriteteve kompetente të Ministris së Arësimit. Po Monarkia edhe kësaj çështje i dha një shtytje të re. Dhe interesimi i Monarkut të Math në favor të arsimit jep mjaft kurajo për përparimin e arthmë të Atdheut t'onë. Edhe si një rezultat i parë i këtij interesimi të vërtetë mbretëror pat-qënë emërimi i tre inspektorëvet nëpër kryeqytetet evropiane për të pasuar më rregullisht jetën dhe punën e studentëvet t'onë. Po kujdesi shetëror nuk duhet të qëndrojë këtu...
E ardhmja e vendit varet nga misioni i lartë që mori përsipër të realizojë djalëria studenteske e shpërndarë nëpër qytetet e ndryshme të Evropës. Ajo do të jetë Sjellësi i Qytetërimit. Frymëzuesit e Shqipëris së nesërme. Punëtorët e botës së re Shqiptare. Po është një detyrë e Qeveris së sotme të vendit t'i japë djalërisë studenteske të gjitha mjetet e nevojshme që të mundet ajo të plotësojë veprën e saj.
Po ç'bëhet sot? Kemi një grusht studentësh jashtë, të cilët janë po thua krejt të neveritur në fatin e tyre....
Shteti i sotmë Turk u paguan studentëve të tij të jashtmë bursa të shëndosha të përmuajshme. Dhe ç'shumë merni me mënd pak a shumë? Njëzet e pesë No.25 lira sterlina ar. Po Shqipëria vetëm shtatë No.7 napolona për studentët e Italisë, nëntë No.9 për ata të Austrisë e kështu tutje.
Kjo shumë është krejt e pamjaftë. Me qënë se me bursën e sotme shumë të varfër, që disponon Shteti, sigurohen mezi vetëm shpenzimet e ushqimit. Domethënë të fjetur e të ngrënë. 
Pa tjetër mban mënd i ndershmi dhe sympathik Sekretari i Përgjithshmë i Ministris s'Arësimit se, kur ishte student në Francë dhe bursist i Qeverisë Ottomane, merte afro 15 lira turke ar në muaj. Dhe këtë në një kohë në të cilën jeta ishte shumë e lirë dhe e lumtur. Përpara Luftës së Përbotëshme...
Me një çudi përmbysëse çdo gjë u-ndrua në botë. Dhe spenzimet e jetës u-shtuan në mënyrë kolosale. Dhe më parë nga çdo gjë spenzimet e jetës intelektuale. Po studenti ka nevojë për libra. Për revista. Për jetë. Dhe duhet të jetë në pozitë të pasojë të gjitha edisionet shkencore më të ra. Po gjëja më me rëndësi është çështja e jetës. Sjellësi i Qytetërimit mund të quhet ai student i varfër, i cili banon në lagjen më të varfër të një qyteti të sotmë të math dhe i cili mund të vijë në kontakt vetëm me klasa më të ulëta?..
Qyetetërimi i sotmë lyp shumë shpenzime. Ka bibliotekat e tij. Theatrot. Klubet intelektuale. Dhe ka nevojë për kontakt, ka nevojë për njohje me qarqet e aristrokracisë intelektuale. Dhe të gjitha këto lypin të holla. Shteti ka detyrë të kujdeset për gjendjen e tyre.
Nuk ësht i drejtë mendimi se jemi një Shtet i varfër dhe se para nuk mundemi t'u paguajmë studentëvet ato që u duhen. Se pse, po t'a dojë nevoja, mundemi shumë bukur të kufizojmë numrin e tyre dhe bile të bëjmë një zgjedhje të drejtë dhe pozitive midis tyre. E vërteta është se systemi i sotmë dhe bursa e sotme nuk mund të sjellën as nonjë rezultat të dobishmë: Është një mundim i kotë dhe një shpresë e humbur. 

_Botuar më 1928_

----------


## Albo

*Ministria e Edukatës Fillore*

_“Reformoj shkollat e katundeve.
Po duhen lart nga tridhjetë vjet,
Që mundimet e mia të sotme të japin pemë”_

Frederiku i Math

Kjo është java e tretë që u pre vazhdimi i Formulavet. Po kjo prerje nuk u shkaktua as nga nonjë deziluzion personal, as nga nevojat e nonjë prehjeje makar dhe më të vogël. Jemi në kulmin e moshës dhe ndjejmë thellësisht përgjegjësinë që kemi marrë përsipër përkundrejt djalërisë së kulturuar, kur filluan nga këto Formula për të çfaqur iderat ‘tona reth vijave të përgjithshme mbi të cilat duhet të mpështeet aktiviteti përtëritës i brezit t’onë. ME të vërtetë Shtypi Kombëtar nuk i vuri re aspak gjer sot përpjekjet e kësaj gazete të vogël provinciale. Ky mos interesim ndofta të ketë edhe arsyet e tij. Dhe këto arsye ndofta të kenë një vend të shpjeguarshëm brenda në studimin analistik të psyko-synthezës së sotme të vendit t’onë. Ky mos interesim nuk na influencon aspak.
E quajmë vetëhen t’onë të lumtur dhe të kënaqur plotësisht , bile që në minutën në të cilën Kryeministri i parë i Mbretërisë s’onë çfaqi hapët dhe pa kufi sympathin e tij për përpjekjen e kësaj gazete dhe u rekomandoi botërisht intelektualëvet që edhe këta të interesohen pak për përhapjen dhe zhvillimin e lëvisjes neo-shqiptare që kemi krijuar ne. Dhe pikërisht ky trazim i papandehur po shumë i bukur i kryeministrit ka qënë shkaku i prerjes së Formulave, me qënë se vëndi i ngushtë i “Demokratisë” nuk merte dot të gjithë lëndën e pregatitur. Bile këto ditë kemi marë shumë letra nga njerës të njohur e të panjohur të cilët na shtynë të vashdojmë veprën tonë të rëndë. Këto letra janë për ne një burim kënaqësie dhe kurajoje.
* * *
Po vashdojmë sot çfaqjen e pikë-pamjevet të përgjithëshme të Ideologjisë Neo-Shqiptare rreth çështjes arësimore. Ndofta me botimet e gjersotme rreth kësaj çështje të kemi kapërcyer kufijt e ngushtë të Formulavet dhe me sgjerimin e çështjes të jemi larguar nga shtrati i tyre. Mirëpo këtë sugjerim mbi problemin arësimor e gjejmë mjaft të justifikuar. Ne themi se çështja arsimore është çështja më me rëndësi e vëndit dhe përbën gurin filosofal të të gjithë dynamismës rilindëse të brezit të sotmë. Kemi bindjen e thellë se, që të shpërndahen retë e zeza që mbulojnë sot horizontin t’onë, Shlqipëria duhet të transformohet an’e mban’anë në një Fabrikë Pedagogjike me një aktivitet produktiv e të pa reshtur, i vetmi qëllim i së cilës duhet të jetë pregatitja sa të jetë e mundur më mirë e brezit të nesërmë. As mballomat burokratike, as ligjat e nxituara, po edhe as të gjitha mrekullit e botës mund të sjellin këtu ndryshime dhe përfundime. “Duhen lart nga tridhjetë vjet që mundimet e mia të sotme të japin pemë”, thoshte Mbreti filosof i Prusisë.
* * *
Në numrin e 20 Korrikut theksonim se organizimi i arsimit t’onë popullor duhet të fillojë nga mosha para-shkollore e djalit dhe se artikulli i parë i pllanit t’onë arsimor duhet të përmbajë këtë pretendim: Largimi i djalit sa të jetë e mundur më shpejt nga qarku anakronistik i dëshpëruar i familjes dhe i shoqërisë tij. Që nga viti i tretë i moshës së tyre, djemtë duhet t’i mbledhim në vende pedagogjike që janë të pregatitura posaçërisht për ta- “Kindergarten”, domethënë qeverisje pedagogjike para-shkollore. Kjo është pika e parë, fillimi i politikës s’onë arsimore.
* * * 
Organizimi i brëndëshmë i Shkollës fillore. Ja pika e dytë- dhe sot pë rsot e fundit – e pllanit arsimor të Neo-Shqiptarismës. Kemi bindje se shkolla fillore e Shqipërisë së sotme nuk ka vetëm misionin dhe vlerën që të kontribuojë në luftimin e analfabetismës. Jo. Shkolla fillore është shkolla e vetme dhe e vërtetë e popullit shqiptar. Për shumë vjetë akoma shkalla qytetëronjëse e sheshit t’onë shoqëror do të matet vetëm e vetëm me vlerën krijonjëse të shkollës fillore. Vetëm një shkollë fillore e organizuar plotësisht është në shkallë të lartësojë sheshin e shoqërisë s’onë, në qoftë se marim parasysh seriozisht ligjat dhe konditat biogjenetike dhe sociologjike, përmbledhja e të cilave cakton vlerën e sotme të qytetërimit t’onë. Është akoma larg epoka në të cilën gjimnazi shqiptar do të mund të loz një rol të vërtetë në zhvillimin ekonomiko-shoqëror të vëndit.
Shkolla fillore, për të cilën detyrohemi të derdhim dhe të kufizojmë gjithë vërejtjen t’onë- dhe bile gjer në shkallën sa që Ministria e Arësimit të marë titullin “Ministria e Edukatës Fillore”- i ka akoma të pazgjidhura të gjitha çështjet e tij. Ja, p.sh, disa pyetje në të cilat më në fund duhet të hidhet pak dritë:
1) Kush mund të na thotë sot se sa djem kemi në vendin t’onë, nga ku varen- qoftë nënë kuptimin e ngushtë të Statutit t’onë- për sa shikon detyrimin shkollor?
2) Sa nga këta djem venë sot në shkollë?
3) Sa nuk venë akoma?
4) Goditat e sotme shkollore a janë të mjafta që të përmbajnë të jgithë djemtë që para-shikon detyrimi shkollor?
Para se të zgjidhen këto çështje nuk mundet të bëhet as një fjalë për politikë arësimore. Edhe në një vënd, në të cilin me të tilla çështje nuk meret as njeri, Ministria e Arësimit është e kotë.
Shkolla fillore, shkolla e popullit shqiptar, duhet të jetë e plotë dhe më vetëhe. Dhe duhet të jetë të paktën shtatë vjetë. Dhe të paraqiti një lidhje harmonike të kulturës së përgjithëshme dhe profesionale. Domethënë flasim jo për një shkollë fillore të “rountines” po për një shkollë fillore të jetës dhe të punës, të mëndjes dhe të dorës, për një shkollë të një aktiviteti që buron vet-vetiu. Për organizimin e brëndëshme të kësaj shkolle do të bëjmë fjalë në numrin që vjen. 

_Branko MERXHANI, 
Botuar më 1929_

----------


## Albo

*Mëma dhe djali*

Branko MERXHANI, 

Cili është koncepsioni i sotmë i shoqërisë s'onë për këtë fenomen dublë psykologjiko-sociologjik? Kaq Mëma sa edhe Djali, brënda në qarkun e koncepsionevet të sotme shoqërore, c'tjetër përfaqësojnë përveç se vetëm vdekësinë e një mysteri të heshtur? Në hiet e errësirës s'onë mendore po pëlcasin dallgat e një padijeje të tmerëshme. Dhe brenda në një botë të tillë, plot mjergullë, myk dhe shkretëtirë, krijesa e sa-polindur, që nga djepi akoma, po përball errësirën e parë të qënies: Djali është i dënuari më i pafajëshmë i shoqërisë s'onë...
Vjen në jetë pa nonjë ndihmë, mirë po instiktet naturale e shtyjnë përpara një nevojë të madhe: Të orientohet me jetën rreth e rrotull tij. Të gjithë janë të ra, të panjohura, të pakuptuarshme për 'të. Pikërisht në vitëret e para po përball vështirësitë më të mbëdha. Po kush do t'i japij kurajo? Cili do të kuptojë nevojat e tij dhe kush do t'a udhëheqij që të sgjidhij vështirësit e para dhe dyshimet e para?
Pozita e tij brënda në familjen t'onë të sotme është krejt e çlumtur. Mëma s'i jep gjë tjetër përveç dashurisë naturale. Të mbëdhenjtë, që e rrethojnë, e shohin vetëm me syrin e superioritetit. As nonjë nga ne nuk mban mënd më vitëret e tij të foshnjërisë. Po askush nuk e studjoi kurrë Psykologjin e Djalit. Djali, brënda në shtëpin e prindërvet të tij, sheh të gjitha fuqitë, të gjitha zotësitë, të gjitha meritat në pushtetin e të mbëdhenjvet. Marja e tij pjesë në këto kondita të rrethit (milieu) është pothua e asgjëshme. Kjo gjëndje e bën më të pazotë, më të dobët nga ç'është. Dhe e vetmja gjë që i fal ky qark familjar është i pari rëzim shpirtëror, që psykologjikisht thuhet Sensi i lnferioritetit. Po kjo është e padurueshme dhe e shtyn në një shpëtim me pahir. Djali për këtë sens kompensohet me një aktivitet real, gjer sa gjen rast për këtë gjë, ose shtyhet për një kompensim fenomenik, për një forcim fiktif të vetë-vlerës së tij, zakonisht me inatin, me padëgjimin, me rebelimin. Kështu rjedhin "të metat fizike gjoja të moshës foshnjore", siç thotë populli, kur se në realitet të gjitha këto anomalira nuk janë tjetër veç se mjete që përdor djali që të shpëtojë nga shtypja e padurueshme që i bën sensi i inferioritetit. Bile shumë herë trazohen edhe shumë faktorë të tjerë kurajonjës, p.sh. Inferioriteti i Organevet, që kontribuojnë gjithëmonë në ndjenjën më të thellë të inferioritetit të, tij dhe paraqitin gjithëmonë trazime shpirtërore dhe anomalira më të mbëdha në veprën e edukatës së tij: Psykologjia e sotme në këto kondita të jetës familjare gjen shkaket e origjinës të së gjitha po thua typevet neurastenike dhe thymopathike si edhe të karakterevet kriminale.
Me formën e sotme të shoqërisë dhe në gradën e tanishme të organizimit arësimor, Familja zë vendin e parë në rritjen e djemvet dhe Mëma është personi kryesor në jetën e Djalit. Lidhjet e Djalit tek Mëma përbëjnë periodën e parë të marëdhënievet të tij njerëzore dhe dashuria e mëmës sgjuan brënda tij ndjenjën e lidhjes së tij me botën e jashtme. Kur mungon dashuria e mëmës, d.m.th. kur grada e interesit të mëmës nuk është e mjaftë që të sgjuajë brënda në shpirtin e Djalit çfaqjet e para të sensit shoqëror, ahere Djali e ndjen vetëhen e tij brënda në një vënd armik dhe shvillohet në një misanthrop. Po mëma duhet të ketë shumë mëndjen që të mos e tepërojë në dashurinë e saj. Përkëdheljet e tepërta të mëmës, "dashuria e madhe" , shton gjer në një pikë të rezikëshme monotoninë shpirtërore të Djalit, provokon në djemtë femërëzimin e tyre, pengon sgjerimin e sensit shoqëror, e bën mëmën të doemosme për çdo gjë e përherë dhe krijon një izolim të fortë me botën e jashtëme.
Të gjithë karakteret sociale janë viktima të ngatërimevet psyqike të moshës foshnjore, sidomos rjedhje "të dashurisë së madhe". 
Mirë po edhe rreptësia e mëmës është e dëmëshme. Prindërit, që përdorin djemt e tyre si kuklla të stolisura me përkëdhelje pa fund, ose si shërbëtorë të vegjël që rrihen dhe goditen për çdo çqetësim pa rëndësi, nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër përveç se pregatitin njerëzit e dështuar të jetës së pastajme, klientë për psykiatrët, për çmëndinat, për burgjet. Nuk ka dënim që të mos jetë shumë a pak i dëmëshmë. Shumë mëma, kur dënojnë djemt e tyre, pandehin se diç bëjnë. Po dënimi nuk sjell veç një përmirësim të jashtmë. Po dëmi, që provokon brënda në shpirtin e djalit, është i pallogaritëshmë. Dënimi është ai që lëron tek djali inatin, reaksionin, të cilat luftojnë kryesisht kurdoherë me mjete negative: Bindje fenomenike, rëndim i fantasisë, të rrema, dynakëri, vjedhje e rafinuar etj.
Dashuria e mëmës duhet të jetë kaq e matur, llogjike dhe pa pasion, sa që të mos e bëjë djalin të pazotë edhe për dashurira të tjera. Një lidhje konfidence. Vetëm me këtë lidhje do të mundij mëma të largojë në çastin e duhur djalin e saj, pa nonjë tronditje, dhe do të mundij më lehtazi t'a udhëheqij për te babai, vëllezërit, miqtë, shkolla, profesioni, martesa - për te Shoqëria.
Një nga konstatimet më serioze të Psykologjisë së re është edhe ky: Rolin më të madh në formimin e karakterit dhe në trajtimin e personalitetit e lozin vjetet e para të jetës së djalërisë!. Fati i djalit gjëndet në duart e prindërvet. Sigurisht në çështjet e edukatës lot një rol me rëndësi edhe rrethi shoqëror: "Edukata është gjithëmonë dhe kudo një fonksion i shoqërisë. Shoqëria, me të gjitha fenomenet e saj historike, psyqike dhe ideologjike, ushtëron një shtypje kolosale mbi trajtimin e karakterit të njeriut': thotë Durkheim-i.
Atavisma është fakt. Djali është një krijesë, që sjell me vetëhe një formë të caktuar inteligjence dhe një typ sentimental jete. Psykologjia e re nuk mohon se instiktet janë të bashkëlindura (innes). Një instikt nuk çduket. Mirë po "ngjarjet dhe peripetitë e jetës së çdo njeriu caktojnë edhe shvillimin e instiktevet. Është në dorën tonë të permetojmë ose jo punimin dhe shvillimin e lirë të imtiktevet, d. m. th po të duam, mundemi të pengojmë veprimin e tyre të lirë dhe të hapët brënda në ndërgjegjen t'onë. Mundemi shumë bukur të përpiqemi ti! realizojmë SUBLIMASIONIN e instiktevet"
Po vjetet e para të moshës së djalërisë, ndështypjet e para të jetës, japin drejtimin positif a negatif në shvillimin e këtij sublimasioni moralizonjës. Në këtë fazë të jetës mbillen rrënjat e karakterit dhe sigurohet shvillimi normal i qënies shpirtërore së njeriut: Nga edukata e mëmës varet fati i Kombësisë dhe njerëzimit t'onë.
Sot nuk dimë vetëm këto gjëra. Nuk dimë vetëm se shvillimi shpirtëror i jetës së djalit ndryshon dhe vjen më parë nga perioda në të cilën fillon shvillimi i personalitetit mendor të tij (në moshën 6 vjeç). Për hir të punës së Sigmund Freud-it, dihet sot se djali i vogël nuk është pa seksualitet. Pas Freud-it, Hovi Seksual, ky element afrodisiak, lot rolin më me rëndësi në zhvillimin e jetës shpirtërore të njeriut.
Për fat të keq nuk më permetohet të vazhdoj më tepër në një analizë më të gjerë të parimevet të shkollës psyko-analitike, se pse kuptimi i parimevet shkencore të kësaj shkolle lyp një thellim shumë të specializuar në problemet e psykologjis së re. Tash-për-tash ne nuk kemi tjetër qëllim përveç se të shtyjmë njerëzit e paktë t'onë me kulturë për studime psykologjike. Po ajo që mund t'u kujtohet këtu mëmavet është rëndësia kryesore e çështjes së gjumit në moshën e djalërisë. S'i merrni dot me mënd përfundimet e tmerëshme dhe konsekuencat katastrofale, që shkakëtojnë në rrugën shpirtërore dhe mendore përgjithësisht të peripetisë njerëzore dhe në trajtimin e karakterit shpirtëror, ndërshtypjet e moshës së djalërisë, kur në dhomën e fjetjes së prindërvet krijesa e vogël bëhet dëshmonjës i një skene bashkëshortore. Hidhërohem shumë që edhe në këtë kaptinë me shumë rëndësi të mos sgjatem dot. Po kam të jap një këshillë:
Mëma! Mos i mësoni djemt të flënë në folenë e dashurisë!
Mëma ka për detyrë të vëjë re dhe të ndihmojë shvillimin e jetës shpirtërore të djalit të saj. Në qoftë se nuk është në pozitë t'a bëjë këtë gjë, të paktën duhet të jetë kaq e rezervuar dhe kaq e hollë sa që të mos shkakëtojë pengime dhe dëme në dispozitat shpirtërore të njeriut të vogël. Po djali, që të mundij të shvillojë, pa pengime dhe pa ndërhyrje të huajë, entitetin e tij, më parë nga të gjitha ka nevojë për një qark të lirë aktiviteti dhe lëvizjeje. Vetëm mëma mundet të pregatitij këtë qark. Çdo ndërhyrje në veprat dhe lëvizjet e djalit, çdo zëvendësim i zotësisë individuale dhe spontaneitetit të tij, çdo ndihmë dhe përkrahje e kotë, janë gjëra të rezikshme dhe antipedagogjike. "Systemi pedagogjik më i mirë - thotë Maria Mantessori - është ai sistem që ka si bazë dhe parim lirinë.
Mirë po për fat të keq ngjau krejt e kundërta. Prindërit më të shumtë i përdorin djemt si skllevër të vegjël. Mëmat t'ona duhet të kenë kurdoherë para sysh se edukata e djalit nuk nus nga shkolla. Fillon nga djepi. Di shumë prindër, që dërfejnë me skercot e djemvet të tyre, si djemtë me kukllat e tyre. Kam takuar prindër, jo dhe fare pa kulturë, të cilët vetëm e vetëm që të kënaqin vizitorët e tyre u japin cigare djemvet sapo trivjeçarë dhe kur krijesa gracioze, nga një imitim semplë, nga zakon ose dhe nga korrupsion trashëgimor, e pi duhanin si burrat, pashë babanë dyzetvjeçar të humbasij brenda në një det gëzimi dhe dëfrimi!...
Natyrisht, në thembrën e kufizuar të një artikulli, nuk është e mundur të vë brënda as të gjitha marëdhënjet midis mëmës dhe djalit, po as edhe vijat e përgjithëshme të psykologjis së djalit. Pastaj edhe qëllimi im nuk është ky. Po nga sa shkrova gjer këtu mundemi lehtazi të nxjerim përfundimin e parë se edukata familjare lot një rol shumë më me rëndësi në shvillimin e karakterit dhe të personalitetit të njeriut, shumë më me rëndësi nga ç'e marim me mend, dhe sa për një edukatë familjare të mirë, më parë nga të gjitha, duhen mëmat e mësuara. Ja ku duhet të qëndresojnë përpjekjet e tyre, të marim përsipër rolin e ndriçimit dhe të propagandës, themelonjëset e inspiruara të Organizatës së mirë që quhet "Gruaja Shqiptare".
Problemi i edukatës së Djalit është lidhur ngusht me problemin e edukatës së prindërvet. Besoj të më jepet rast të shkruaj edhe mbi këtë themë disa radhë. Po ajo që dua të theksoj edhe një herë këtu është: Kurrë nuk do të mundim të hedhim bazat e rilindjes s'onë shoqërore, pa ndihmën dhe basbkëpunimin e botës femërore. Dhe kurrë nuk do të mundim të krijojmë elementë shoqërorë më të mira, njerës me një kulturë të vërtetë dhe me një njerëzim dhe qytetërim me të lartë, në qoftë se nuk do të derdhim një përpjekje intensive që të japim baza psykologjike në formën dhe jetën e brëndëshme të shkollës s'onë fillore, dhe në qoftë se nuk sjellin një ndryshim shpirtëror në konditat e sotme të edukatës s'onë familjare... 

_Botuar në vitin 1930_

----------


## Albo

*Politika dhe intelekti*

Branko MERXHANI, 

S'ka njeri, me pak tru në kokë, që të mundij të mohojë, na duket, se kalojmë një periudhë me një rëndësi të madhe dhe bile të jashtëzakonshme të jetës s'onë kombëtare. Një periudhë decizive ndryshimi dhe transformimi në të cilën jeta e jonë kolektive hedhë hapat e para për formimin e ndërgjegjes së bashkët të Shqiptarismës nacionaliste. Një periudhe e tillë ka nevojë për dritë; bile për shum dritë.
Gjendja e përparëshme ka qenë një gjendje e errët. Nuk ishte e
vetëkuptuarshme. Kishte nevojë për analyzë dhe për ndriçim që të kuptohet. Rreth e rrotull Pushtetit u krijuan gardhe të pa-kuptuarshme dhe nga ky shkak gjendja e përparëshme kishte humbur po thuaj çdo kontakt me Mendimin e Përgithëshmë. Një cipë mysteri ishte hapur në çdo pikë të horizontit shqiptar. Brënda në disa lagështira të rënda ushqehesh krimbi i zemërimit dhe i dëshpërimit. Mendimi i Përgjithëshmë kishte et për dritë. Nuk i drejtohet ndjenjës po logjikës. Mendimi i Përgjithëshmë orientohet për në kritere logjike - për në të drejtën dhe për në të dukurën...
* ** 
Duke analyzuar pak vjet më parë në shtyllat e një Reviste një nga veprat kritike më me rëndësi të shkrimtarit tyrk të njohur Aga Oglu Ahmet, shkruanim: "...Shtet dhe Qeveri, qytetrimi europian këto gjëra i ka të ndara. Atje Qeveri nuk do të thotë Shtet. Shtet është emëri i dytë i Popullit. Shtet do të thotë Komb-Nasion. Kur këto të dyja kuptime trazohen, kur Shteti çduket nën formën e Qeverisë dhe Qeveria e poshtëron kuptimin e Shtetit, ahere lind, si përfundim natyral i kësaj anarhije shoqrore dhe mendore Absolutisma (Neo-Shqiptarisma, 1930. Tre Qytetërime, f.47)
Për neve një nga shkaqet më të thella të krizës së periudhës së përparëshme, ishte edhe mos-shquarja e këtyre dy njohjeve sociologjike. Organisma e jonë politike mbajti po thua vazhdimisht karakterin e vet gjenetik, pa që të mundij të shvillohet e të perfeksionohet, duke mbaruar pak e nga pak qëndrën e mbështetjes së saj në sheshe më shoqërore, dhe pa që të kërkojë të marij jetë të re e dritë të re drejtë-për-drejtë nga burimet e fjeshta të ndërgjegjes kombëtare, që ësht duke u formuar me kohë. Kështu pas lindjes s'Organismës s'onë politike të qëndruar, Pushteti, në vënd që të ndëret në të gjitha shtretet e jetës popullore, t'afrohet më shumë, mbeti i rrethuar nga ngushtësija nisëse e origjinës gjenetike, i krijoi vetëhes një gjëndje të koklavitur, një udhë të verbër tragjike, dhe dita-ditës e kufizoi më tepër çdo gjë të gjallë, të drejt-për-drejtë, të sinqertë, të vërtetë. Oportuniteti e shpërnguli nevojën e brëndshme. Nën të tilla kondita nuk ishte e mundur që Shteti dhe Pushteti t'i afrohet idealit Shtetror të math, domethënë të refuzojë formimin e tij logjik..
* * *
Këtu e shumë vjet më parë një nga sociologët më të vjetër, që e përdori në mënyrë të veçantë kuptimin e Mendimit të Përgjithëshmë, shkruante: "Vetëm me anën e Mendimit të Përgjithëshmë sundon edhe më i forti i Monarkëvet" (Herbert Spencer, "Principles of Sociology", f.264)
Një nga mësuesit më të fortë të sociologjisë gjermane të sotme shkruan: "Marrëdhënja midis Politikës dhe intelektit nuk varet nga forma e Regjimit; kjo marrëdhënje mund t'eksistojë ose të mos eksistojë nën çdo Regjim" (Alfred Weber, "Geist und Politik", f.337)
Duke u mbështetur mbi këto parime fare të drejta, krizën tragjike që po shkon marrëdhënja midis Politikës dhe Intelektit ndër neve, ne ia ngarkojmë këtij shkaku kryesor: Vëndi i ynë nuk ka asnjë klasë të formuar e të caktuar intelektualësh, klasë që të përbëjë burim mendimi shoqnor të math jetik. Vëndi i ynë s'i ka ato idera në të cilat mishërohen, në mënyrë simbolike, elementet e një jete intelektuale që influencon shoqërisht.
Pra për neve problemi vazhdon të mbajë formën që i dhamë me një artikull t'onë të vjetër, këtu e shtatë vjet përpara:
"Nevojë për të krijuar një jetë intelektuale!" (Demokratia, 8 Dhjetor, 1928).
Pa jetë intelektuale s'është e mundur të punohet as nonjë ide shoqërore; dhe pa idera, as nonjë jetë kolektive, as nonjë përpjekje reformonjëse, as nonjë Shtet. Idea i konditon faktet. Idetë false ose të falsifikuara, na kanë shpurë në faliment. Idetë e drejta do të na ndihmojnë të rindërtojmë, dhe të rindërtojmë fort. Tërë problemi ësht një problem qëndre- një problem i organizimit të fuqive intelektuale të vendit me një drejtim të caktuar dhe me një ndriçim të mjaftuar!

_Botuar më 1935_

----------


## Albo

*Reformat*

Branko MERXHANI, 

Një vjershëtor i math gjerman, i cili ishte edhe fillosof i math, fillosof i jetës dhe i natyrës, tha afro një shekull më parë: "Natyra krijon pa-rreshtur forma të ra. Ato që ka sot nuk kanë qenë kurrë më parë. Dhe ato që kish tjetër herë, sot nuk jane më".
Natyra krijon pa-rreshtur forma të ra. - Ja, pra, Ligji i pa-shkelshmë, gjithmonë i fortë, gjithmonë i mrekullueshmë, Ligji i jetës, Ligji i qënies njerëzore. Kaq për njerëzit, sa dhe për popujt. Po para së gjithash për popujt. Popujt që duan të rrojnë, popujt që duan të mbajnë gjithmonë lart emrin e historisë së tyre, të ruajnë sheshin e Qytetërimit të tyre dhe t'a shvillojnë, këta popuj pothua në çdo periodë të jetës së tyre rrëmbehen nga një dallgë reformonjëse shumë e madhe. Dhe përpiqen gjithnjë të regullojnë konditat e jetës së tyre shoqërore sipas nevojave të realitetit. Sipas shvillimit të frymës së kohës dhe mendimevet të ra. Gjithë jeta nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një lëvizje e paprerë. Dhe ai që ne quajmë "Përparim" nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një "Ndryshim".
Kësisoj është një gjë e natyrëshme që çdo epokë historike të ketë dhe nga një tok njerës të dëshpëruar. Njerës të ndjenjës, të nostalgjisë, po, në një kohë e sipër, edhe të reaksionit. Po Ligji i natyrës zotëron kurdoherë. Dhe një mëngjes të bukur, kur një diell paraveror, si symbol i fitorës së ideve të ra, përçan befas një re të dendur, këta njerës të mirë i gjejmë të bredhin si hije të heshtura brenda në kopshtin e prishur të ëndrave dhe të nostalgjive të tyre. Po jeta jashtë vashdon vijën e saj. Dhe bota ka ndruar prej shumë kohë forme dhe shpirt...
Kjo është historia e njerëzisë. Fillosofia e jetës shoqërore. Dhe nuk gjendet as njeri që të na bëjë pyetjen:
- Ju pëlqeu, Zotëri? 
* * *
Që nga dita e proklamimit të Monarkisë fryn edhe në vendin t' onë një erë reformonjëse. Për fat të mirë pjesa e madhe e popullit e ka kuptuar thellësisht nevojën e riorganizimit të jetës shoqërore mbi baza të ra. Ky popull, i cili mrekullisht mundi të ruajë shpirtin e tij kombetar, ky popull, i cili luftoi trimërisht shekuj me radhë kundër fatit të tij të keq dhe shpëtoi krenarinë dhe prestigjin e tij nga rreziku i poshtërimit dhe i çdukjes, ky popull do t' a ketë edhe zotësinë, edhe dynamismën e tij për të rikrijuar jetën e tij shoqërore sipas nevojavet të kohës, që të mundet një ditë të tregohet i math e i fortë edhe në lëmin e qytetërimit të tij kombëtar.
Po të jenë Shqipëtarët, pa ndryshim feje, të bashkuar rreth e rrotull Fronit, brezi i sotmë do përpiqet që të zotërojë korrentin reformonjës kombëtar që të rojë Shqipëria, që të lavdohet emri i racës dhe që të valojë një ditë Flamuri heroik i Skënderbeut lart dhe me krenari, lart mbi altarin e sakrificës kombëtare, mbi altarin e virtutës kombëtare. Krijimi më i ndritshme i këtij korrenti do jetë fuqia e rilindjes se një Shqiperie të re, së një Shqipërie të synkronizuar...
Shqiptari nuk do të mbetet aspak në luftën e Qytetërimit. Në luftën e rrënjosjes së themeleve kombëtare, në luftën e fitimit të vlerave morale, në luftën, më në fund, të pasurimit të shpirtit kombëtar me krijimin e idealeve shoqërore të ra.
Shqiptari po e bëri çapin e parë. Brenda në pak kohë do vihet në sbatim Kodi Civil i ri. Ligji i fundit mbi organizimin e komuneve do t' a ndrojë nga rrënja systemin e sotmë administratif të vëndit dhe do japë shkak që populli të merret më shumë me punërat administrative në mënyrë që të njihet me ligj bashkëpunimi i ngushtë midis Shtetit dhe Popullit për të lartësuar sheshin mendor të shoqërisë.
* * *
Po çapi më me rëndësi përpara është vendimi i Musulmanëvet për synkronizimin e instituteve dhe të bazave të jetës fetare. Kjo është një çështje që ka rëndësi shoqërore tepër të madhe. Duhet të pohojmë se çpallja e Kryemuftiut, që botuam në numurin e shkuar të gazetës, nuk na kënaqi as pak. As, të paktën, na dha kurajo. Kjo gazetë, e cila është përpjekur gjithmonë për sbatimin e metodhve shkencore të ra sa në systemin administratif aq dhe në organizimin e jetës fetare së popullit t'onë, ësht e mendjes së një reforme fetare e vërtetë, e cila të ketë për qëllim synkronizimin e fesë, nuk mund të arrihet pa një shpirt liberal të gjerë, pa një njohje të thellë të essencës së vërtetë dhe të vlerës shoqërore të fesë, pa kurajo, pa frymë krijonjëse.
Le të hedhim një sy në lëvizjen e sotme reformonjëse, që ka kapur pothua pjesën më të madhe të botës musulmane. Ç'bëhet në Turqi? Ç’bëhet dhe në thellësi akoma të Azis? Ç'bëhet brenda në Afganistan? Për Musulmanin e vërtetë fe do të thotë fisnikërimi dhe idealizimi i jetës. Turqia e sotme mundi të bëjë mrekullira, me qenë se pati forcën të dërmojë çdo përpjekje reaksionare. Turqia e sotme provoi, në mënyrën më të shkëlqyer, se dhe një Shtet Musulman mundet fare bukur të lartesohet në sheshin e qytetërimit evropjan. Arrin, po të dojë!
Turqia e sotme institutet fetare i pastroi nga hoxhallarët e paditur, i dha fesë një ekzistencë pothua autonome, të ndarë nga Shteti, dhe atje ku më parë mbretëronte padija dhe errësira, sot triumfoi shkenca dhe puna, triumfon idea kombëtare dhe dashuria njerëzore, që janë edhe essenca e vërtetë e Islamismës.
Një shkencëtar i shquar Svicran, pedagogu dhe psykologu me famë zoti A.d. Ferriere, i cili vizitoi këto ditë Turqinë dhe admiroi përparimet e saj kolosale, shkruan: "Shted Turk do të bëhet model që, ndofta një ditë, do t'i kenë zili edhe shumë popuj të qytetërimit të vjetër".
Kjo është e vërteta e kohës dhe nevoja e minutës. Rreth neve po rikrijohet një botë e re. Dhe do jetë tragjik fati i atyre njerëzve, që nuk do jenë të zotë të çmojnë korrentin e kohës, vlerën e qytetërimit, të gëzojnë përparimin njerëzor kolektif. Mjene skllevër të paragjykimevet, zuzarë të errësirës, gërmadha të së shkuarës....
Natyra krijon pa-rreshtur forma të ra.

_Botuar më 1928_

----------


## Albo

*Individualismi*

Branko MERXHANI, 

Këtu e disa vjet më parë një Filosof frëng mjaft i dëgjuar në kohën e vet, duke studjuar Psykologjin e popullit italian t'atëhershëm, paraqiti një ndarje të re për kuptimin e Individualismit. E ndante në dy pjesë: Në një Individualisëm të lart (individualisme superieure) dhe në një Individualisëm të ulët (individualisme inferieure}. Dhe simbas gjykimit të këtij mendimtari, Individualismi që karakterizonte jetën shoqërore italiane t' atëherëshme, mbante vulën e Individualismit të pjesës së dytë. Që nga koha e Fouillee-it e gjer më ditët t' ona kaloi më tepër se një e katërta e shekullit dhe brenda këtij kalimi të kohës, psykologjia e popullit italian bëri, natyrisht disa përpjekje lartësonjëse dhe s'ka dyshim se shënoi edhe disa shvillime dhe transformime për t'u përmendur. Italia pas triumfit të Bashkimit të saj kombëtar në lëmin e organizimit dhe të moralitetit shoqëror, mundi të matet me mjaftë meritë me popujt më të fortë të kohës dhe bile duke patur edhe disa fitime të dukëshme, që kohe mbas kohe kanë tërhequr habitjen dhe zilin e Botës së qytetëruar. Përveç kësaj ne sot duke u bazuar mbi gjyrmime dhe përfundime të reja të Psykologjisë së popujve, si edhe të Sociologjisë, d.m.th. mbi një seri punimesh shkencore positive që u vërtetuan që nga gjysma e dytë e shekullit të kaluar gjer n' epokën t'onë, s'kemi arsye të pranojmë klasifikimin e Fouiltee-it për t'i dhënë një përcaktim shum' a pak të sakt kuptimit të Individualismit. Per Individualismin e ulët të kohës së Filosofit frëng sot themi lndividualizëm e aq. Individualismin e lartë të tij e quajmë me një tjetër terme "Personnalismë". Por nëse ne bëjmë një ndreqje të tille rreth këtyre temave, këtë nuk e bëjmë vetëm për hatërin e Terminologjisë filosofike. Jo. 
E bëjmë këtë ndreqje apo ndryshim edhe për një shkak krejt praktik. Duke vërejtur disa nga çfaqjet e jetës s'onë shoqërore, shohim se rryma e individualismit t'ulët, ashtu siç e përshkruante dikur Fouillee-i është duke u shtuar e duke u përgjithësuar ndër ne, bile gjer me një shkallë mjaftë të trubulltë e të shqetësuar. Për jetën t'onë shoqërore Individualismi i lartë, ashtu siç e çfaqin dhe e provojnë b.f. Anglosaksonët ose Gjermanët, është një fjalë që s'ka asnjë kuptim dhe është një vlerë që nuk ka filluar të duket as edhe si një fantasi filosofike. Nën të tilla kushte kaotike është e udhës që të përcaktojmë mirë kuptimin e fjalëve që përdorim para se të hyjme në bisedimin e një theme... 
* * * 
Ku e ka shkakun e saj varfëria morale që karakterizon sot me ngjyra kaq të dukëshme çfaqjet e shumta dhe të ndryshme të jetës s' onë shoqërore?.. 
"Shoqëria" e jonë vërtetë kalon një fazë transitive t' ecjes së sajë përpara. Procesi që bën kjo ecje është ky: U gjëndëm të çkëputur një ditë befas nga bota e jonë e vjetër, nga bota e Orientalizmit byzantino-otomane dhe vetëm nevoja e thjeshtë e jetës, ose më mirë, fuqia brutale e një ngjarjeje politike, pa asnjë po thua kuptim sociologjik, na shtyri, ndofta pa dashur, nëpër valat e kërkimit të drejtimeve të reja. Por... pa ditur se nga vijmë, pa ndier e pa gjyrmuar "si-n" dhe "përse-n" e gjendjes së krijuar, a është e mundur të mendojmë dhe të kuptojmë se për ku shkojmë? Për mua një nga shkaqet më kryesore të andrallës morale që paraqet po thua në çdo çfaqje të sajë jeta e jonë shoqërore e tanishme, është edhe kjo "periodë transitive' të së cilës i mungon kryekëput. Ndërgjegja e Mendimit. Në një "shoqëri" që kalon nga një etapë e tillë dhe me brume e burime të tilla vetëm Individualismi i ulët, ose fundi i fundit, vetëm një Personalisëm mohonjës mund të ketë fjalën.
Individualismi që prodhon gjendja historike e jetës s'onë shoqërore, është një fuqi mohonjëse pa një gjurmë ndërgjegje. Është një egërsirë që mbahet dhe ushqehet lirisht dhe vazhdimisht prej typeve të shuarë të rretheve të trashëguarë. Pjella e historise s' onë. Të gjitha fuqit shkatërimtare të 5, 6, 10 shekujve me radhë dhe me vazhdim, punuan pa reshtur e pa mëshirë për të prishur dhe për të prurë në një shkallë të tillë "Strukturën t'onë shoqërore". Në t'atillë vend, historikisht të mjerë, vetëm typa të lirë dhe krejt të pa mvarurë nga influencime kontraste të vlerave të perënduara, do të mundin të krijojnë një atmosferë morale lartësonjëse për të shpëtuar shpirtin shoqëror të Kombit nga katakombet e kësaj pathologjie historike. 
Po si mund të krijohen këto type? 
***
Nuk jemi në gjendje sot, ose - le te themi edhe kështu - nuk jemi të pregatitur mjaft tani sa që t'i japim një përgjigje t'urtë pyetjes së sipërme. Por një gjë është në shesh: Rryma e Individualismit (të ulët) është duke u përhapur, është duke u përgjithësuar dita-ditës më tepër ndër ne. Përse vallë? Ja një pikëpyetje tjetër, rreth së cilës vlen të qëndrojmë një çast dhe të mendojmë thellë-thellë. Shkaqe me një rëndësi themelore, që shpesh herë na duken si të pa kapëshme, fshihen në brendësirën e këtij fenomeni. Nga një qëndrim gjyrmonjës përpara kësaj pike kemi për të nxjerrur dy fitime mendore themelore: 
A. Do t'arrijmë të marrim vesh (shumë më mirë nga sa mundemi sot), përmbajtjen e Individualismit t'onë; 
B. Do të gjejmë shkak për të bërë pak filosofi rreth krizës morale që po na rrethon... 
E para: "Shoqëria" e jonë nuk mundi të fitojë ende një bazë morale. Shum'a pak të qëndruarshme, mbi të cilën do të mund të mbështetej një veprim shoqëror me të vërtetë përtëritës. Morali i ynë i gjertanishem, morali i një "Shoqërie" të pa synthetizuar, ose të synthetizuar krejt negativisht, hem si lëndë, hem si shpirtë, d.m.th. sociologjikisht të një "Shoqërie të pa qenë" - ka qenë vetëm një "moral asketik". Jeta e jonë shoqërore e ndarë dhe e përçarë, jashtë këtij Asketisimi, nuk ka për të paraqitur as një fije tjetër moraliteti shoqëror. Sot e humbëm edhe kët! Në kohët e shkuara, në kohët që nuk kanë se si të kthehen dhe të përsëriten edhe një herë tjetër, ky lloj Morali hynte në punë, gjer me një pikë, sepse pakësonte mjaft shkatërimet e veseve t'ona primitive dhe ndalonte, prapë gjer me një pikë, sundimin e pa fre t'ambicievet t'ona vehtiake. E humbëm, themi, këtë bazë morale dhe nuk mundemi t'a zëvendësojmë, gjer më sot, me një bazë morale tjetër. Shkaku? "Faza transitive" që u dukë befas dhe e cila vazhdon edhe sot të vërtitet pa drejtime midis rugëve zik-zake... 
E dyta: Faza transitive është një fazë shvillimi d.m.th. është një proces shkatërimi ose rindërtimi shoqëror - simbas kushteve brenda së cilëve lëviz e ritet. Me fjalë të tjera hymë pak nga pak dhe ndofta pa e ndier fare, në një faze të Qytetërizimit modern, në fazën e ashtuquajtur "ndarja e punës shoqërore". Nëpër të tilla faza ndryshimi, morali askerik, ka shkuar kudo duke u pakësuar dhe influenca e rij u kufizua dal nga dalë vetëm mbi një grup të caktuar, mbi grupin e asketëvet, të cilët me gjithë rrëzimet tronditëse që shkakton ndryshimi i epokës, vazhdojnë edhe këtej e tutje, edhe kundra rrymës t'adhurojnë dhe të mbajnë lartë vlerën e karakterit dhe kultin e virtytit. Mirë po sa më tepër thellohen dhe zgjerohen trazimet kontraste që krijon etapa e parë e "ndarjes së punës shoqërore" edhe sasia e asketëvet të vërtetë dhe si përfundim të natyrshëm të këtij procesi transitiv, kemi poshtërimin e karakterit, si dhe çvleftësimin e virtytit. Kemi, d.m.th. fillesat e një "krize morale". 
E treta: Përhapja e ngadalëshme e periodes së "ndarjes së punës" çfaq edhe disa trubullime dhe eksagjërime të tjera. Ndryshimi i drejtimit shoqëror shkakton tronditje psyhike të veta, tronditje të cilat shkojnë gjer në rrëzat e strukturës së "shoqërisë". Një nga këto tronditje, ndofta ajo që ka rëndësi më të madhe, sidomos për kushtet t'ona orientale të vonuarë, është adhurimi i tepëruar e po thua mimik, që rrëfejmë për çdo gjë që ka të bëjë me "iden e qytetërimit europjan". Por sido kudo të gjithë këta faktorë, edhe ata të mëparshëm edhe këta të fundit, të gjithë bashkë përfundojnë në çdukjen e krejtëshme të moralit asketik, gjë e cila, nga shkaku i paformimit të "Moralit të ri", le ndërgjegjet t'ona krejt të zbrazëta nga çdo lloi kuptimi e çqetësimi sociologjikisht njerëzor..
* * * 
Mua më duket se brenda në të tilla rrethe komplekse rrëzimesh morale të pa zëvendësuarë ende, jemi duke ecur e duke u vërtitur të gjithë sot. Rryma e Individualismit që sundon haptazi e pa asnjë kufizim mbi sasinë më të madhe të çfaqjeve të "jetës s'onë shoqërore", është një mohim dhe një rebelizëm i përgjithshëm ndaj çdo farë parimi moral. Hovet e ulëta t'ambicjevet vehtjake, nga shkaku i mungesës së plot të një "organizimi shoqëror" të disiplinuar, si edhe të një "Jete mendore" pak a shumë të kristalizuar, gjetën fushë të lirë veprimi dhe një herë që shpëtuan nga shtypja e "moralit asketik", pa u futur nën kontrollin e një "morali shoqëror", u ngrenë në këmbë si disa shtazë të lëna të lirë nëpër ara të gjëra e të pazotë. Faza transitive është një fazë ndryshimi i trumbulltë ku çdo farë lloi detyrimesh morale kanë falimentuar. Njerëz që jetojnë nëpër epoka të tilla ndryshimesh shoqërore, rrojnë vetëm simbas ambicjevet të tyre vehtiake, rrojnë pas dëfrimevet, qejfevet, kumarevet dhe shumë-shumë formojnë një "Shoqëri lojrash" për të shkuar kohën ose përmblidhen rreth një tryeze kafeneje, kur nuk gjejnë mundësinë ose kur nuk kanë zotësinë për të bërë diçka më të mirë e më të lartë. 

_Botuar më 1937_

----------


## Albo

*Jeta dhe ligjat*

Branko MERXHANI, 

"Nuk do të ketë kurrë një konstitusion të mirë dhe të fortë përveç atij ku ligja do të mbretërojë mbi zemrat e qytetarëve; gjer sa forca legjislative nuk do të vejë gjer atje, ligjat do të shkelmohen kurdoherë".
J.J. ROUSSEAG

Monarkia jonë e re hodhi një çap legjislatif me rëndësi në udhën e riorganizimit të jetës s'onë shoqërore mbi baza të ra. Përshtatja e Kodit t'onë Civil nga e Drejta Evropjane është pa dyshim vepra më e shkëlqyer e punës legjislative, që është bërë gjer sot. Paragjithash ndalimi me ligjë: polygamisë, që ishte edhe trashëgimi më i rezikshëm i influencavet të vjetëruara Semitike, hap për herë në anën e kalives s'onë shoqërore të shkatëruar një të çarë të madhe, një dritare të gjerë që sheh nga Perëndimi. Këtej do të hyjë, me një hov të pambajtëshme, ryma e jetës së Re, që do të lirojë nga skllavëria gratë t'ona, do të fshijë mykun e konvencionevet t' ona, do të forcojë damarët qytetëronjës të brezit t'onë, do të na armatosë me të gjitha mjetet e rezistencës dhe të aktivitetit, që na duhen për të realizuar qëllimet e Neo-Shqiptarismës. Me ligjën e re pranuam Monogaminë. Një shkencëtar gjerman i cili afro dy vjet më parë u muar me këtë themë të rëndësishme të shoqërisë së re, shkruan: "Sa përpiqen me kurajo dhe me vetëbindje për RILINDJEN MORALE të popujvet, nuk mund veçse të pranojnë që monogamia, domethënë FAMILJA, është baza e organismës shoqërore që thuhet Shtet".
* * *
Po ja edhe një përvështrim tjetër. Ne, që përpiqemi të kqyrim mënyrën e kënaqësimit të nevojavet shpirtërore dhe shoqërore të popullit t'onë, duke u mpështetur gjithënjë mbi principet kqyrëse e kritike të Sociologjisë dhe të Psykologjisë Shoqërore, është e natyrëshme të mos e pranojmë si një element të mjaftë këtë aktivitet përparimtar të Legjislatorit, bile kur është puna për të sabotuar në vendin t'onë një System të ri iderash shoqërore.
Edhe ligjat akoma më të mençura nuk kanë zotësin e mrekullueshme të transformojë në mënyrë aksiomatike formimin biogjenetik të një turme shoqërore, domethënë nuk kane fuqinë dhe shkathtësinë të krijojnë vlera shoqërore të ra pa që të derdhet më parë e me kohë edhe një përpjekje mendore, qëllimi i së cilës është që Ligjat të shkruhen jo vetëm mbi faqen e Kodit, po kryesisht brenda në zemrat e qytetarëvet.
Sa nuk besojnë në kategorinë e njohur të "gjysmë të vërtetave" (demiverites) të Tainet-it dhe në influencimin efektsjellës të "Fatalismës Historike", kaq nuk besojmë edhe në mirësin origjinare dhe të paçronjësëshme të njeriut, as edhe në atë që një popull mundet të presë marëdhëniet me të shkuarën e tij me një herë dhe pa arësye. Po as që është e mundur që një shoqëri të transformohet vetëm me masa legjislative - që janë me "të dhëna" ("donnes") shkencore të caktuara, të cilat kaq bukur na i mësoi Gustave Le Bon-i në veprën e tij të shkëlqyer "La Revolution Francaise et la Psychologie des Revolutions".
Vlerat shoqërore, ndryshimet dhe kryengritjet, që të jenë të fjeshta dhe të sinqerta duhet që të lindin nga shpirti i popullit. Këtë na e shkruan përsëri Le Bon-i, i cili siç dihet, nuk i sympathizon as pak theorit e "Sovranitetit Popullor" dhe i cili shvillimet përparimtare të Qytetërimit ia ngjit rezultatit të energjivet të "fuqive të fshehta" të një populli dhe që vetëm një "Elitë" e vogël është në shkallë t'i realizojë.
Pra, agonia e përhapjes së idevet shoqërore të ra, agonia, me shumë, e krijimit të një jete shoqërore të re, me gjithë Ligjat e ra dhe me gjithë Syncronizimin dhe Liberalismën e Legjislarorit t'onë, duhet të ketë një nga vendet e para në programin e aktivitetit mendor të djalërisë dhe të jetë një nga vështrimet kryesore të Neo-Shqiptarismës. 

_Botuar më 1929_

----------


## Albo

*Liria dashurore*

_"Kemi lindur për dashurinë dhe vetëm me anën e saj njohim njëri-tjetrin. Kemi nevojë për dashurinë si lulja që ka nevojë për diell"_

WILLIAM PLATT

Branko MERXHANI, 

Të mos ju gënjejë titulli i sotmë. Do të bëj fjalë për FAMILJEN ashtu siç paraqitet brenda në përpjekjen moderniste të shoqërisë s'onë dhe ashtu siç e do Neo-Shqiptarisma.
Nuk shkruaj studime. Jap semplërisht disa Formula, që përmbajnë vijat e përgjithëshme të mendimevet të mia - mendime të derdhura brënda në kallëpe të ngushta. Për këtë nuk më intereson këtu as shvillimi historik e filosofik i Familjes përgjithrisht, as influencat e saj positive ose negative mbi qytetërimet e vjetëra, as edhe lëvizja e sotme kryengritëse kundër institucioneve shoqërore, lëvizje e cila passi siguroi kaq lirira politike e shoqërore në favor të gravet në Evropë e në Amerikë, sot përpiqet të arrijë edhe Lirinë Seksuale të botës së bukur. Tendenca narcistike e Qytetërimit Europeo-Amerikan ndofta një ditë do t'a shuajë krejt institusionin monogamik të shoqërisë së sotme, t'i japë gruas ato të drejta dashurore që ka edhe burri, të legjitimojë produktet e mëmavet të pamartuara, djemt e dashurisë dhe të dëfrimit. Libra e famëshme e gjykatësit amerikan të dëgjuar Ben Lindsey mbi "Kryengritjen e djalërisë moderne", është libra më e goditur e epokës. Anëtarët e "compagnonate marriage", domethënë e "Martesës miqësore" shtohen dita me ditë. Qytetërimi Europeo-Amerikan shtroi nënë bisedim vlerën e formës së sotme së martesës dhe është e vërtetë se ata që dyshojnë nuk janë të paktë…
Po të gjitha këto janë hypotheza, dëshira dhe përpjekje të një bote, Qytetërimi partikolarist i së cilës ka një të shkuar të paktën dhjetë shekujsh. Pastaj këtë pikë e kam theksuar shumë herë: Intelektualët t'onë duhet që mendimet dhe vështrimet e tyre shoqërore t'i puthitin, sa të jetë e mundur më shumë, në sheshin e Socialitetit të popullit t' onë. Tendencat e përparuara dhe ekstremiste të Europeo-Amerikanismës janë shumë të rënda për supet t'ona. Ne kemi të tjera kujdesje, të tjera detyra. Sot-për-sot "le të punojmë kopshtin tonë". S'jemi akoma të pregatitur që të zëmë as vendin më të vogël brënda në Pallatet e mendimit shoqëror...
Përgjegjësia realiste e peripetisë s'onë historike, domethënë pamundësia që nuk patëm dot një Shtet të vërtetë, me vethe dhe të vazhduar në as nonjë periodë të së shkuarës s'onë kombëtare, rrjeth kryesisht nga të shterpuarit e shpirtit t'onë shoqëror, nga anarkia dhe panjoftësia shoqërore e cila më tepër nga çdo gjë tjetër dëmtoi dhe prishi Institutin Familjar. Në këtë s'kanë faj as vazhdimi historik i shkeljevet të huaja influencat fataliste të Dogmatismës pseudo-Islamike. Burimi i së keqes është shumë më thellë. Në vënd që të hedhim sytë t'ona nga jashtë me shpresën dhe ngushëllimin se vetëm atje do të sbulojmë shkakët e së keqes, është më mirë të hedhim sytë në vetëhen t'onë brenda nesh, brenda në Unën t'onë shoqërore...
Shkaku i parë i anarkis s'onë Familjare është forma e jetës, që ka rojtur populli ynë shekuj me radhë, domethënë shumë përpara jo vetëm të sundimit turk, po edhe përpara sundimit romak-byzantin. Dhe është një rjedhje natyrale e konditavet sociologjike dhe psykologjike të kësaj jete, e cila e çveshi krejt entitetin t'onë shoqërorë nga çdo gjurmë Ideologjie shokërore. Nuk duhet të harrojmë kurrë se jemi stërnipërit e një populli, miku i vetëm edhe armiku i vetëm i të cilit ka qënë shekuj me radhë dyfeku, që mbante në krah. Kjo është arsyeja për të cilën, me gjithë egoismën tonë karakteristike dhe me gjithë Heroismën t'onë, ulëm kokën përpara forcës së zaptonjësvet. Jo vetëm ulëm kokën, po edhe u shërbyem interesavet të tyre me gjakun t'onë. Kjo prapë është arsyeja - dhe është një gjë shumë karakteristike nga pikëpamja e psykologjisë shoqërore - për të cilën një nga Intelektualët t'onë që zë një vënd të shkëlqyer në Historinë e Leteraturës së një popullit të huaj dhe zaptonjës, shkruan se "perioda më e pasur dhe më e lumtur e Historisë s'onë" ka qënë pikërisht perioda e hidhur dhe e errët e robërimit t'onë nga Turqit. Dhe kjo me qënë se në atë epokë stërgjyshërit t'onë të gjorë përpiqeshin me zëmër trime në vijat e luftës së zaptonjësit, po një ditë ktheheshin, në vatërën atërore të shkretuar, të ngarkuar me flori boll, me plaçka të shumta dhe me "kuaj të bukur" të fushavet të largme të Arabisë, Misirit dhe Hungarisë!...
Po paraja, dyfeku, "kuajt e bukur" dhe gjithë epopeja e plaçkavet me se u shpërblyen? U shpërblyen me sakrificën dhe përbuzjen e atdheut, të familjes dhe të Djalit. Kjo sakrificë, ky harim janë pamja e sbërthimit të njëzet shekujve shqiptare...
Të gjitha anët e kalives s'onë shoqërore qëndrojnë mbi themele të kalbura. Mbi këtë prishje është e pamundur të ngrihet një godinë e re. Për këtë detyra kryesore e brezit t'onë është që të hedhim themele të ra të forta për një shoqëri të re. Gjith përpjekja jonë qytetëronjëse nuk mundet veç se të ketë për qëllim puthitjen systematike të dispozitavet dhe energjirat kombëtare me nevojat e realitetit të sotmë dhe me kërkimet e Qytetërimit t'onë të nesërmë.
Kemi nevojë për një bazë për Korporatën t'onë Shoqërore të re. Kemi nevojë për një Familje shqipëtare nacionaliste. Vetëm kjo është e zonja të krijojë një karakter moral të ri dhe të na falë një formë të re jete. Djalëria Neo-Shqiptare do të hidhet në fushën e luftës shoqërore me bindjen e patundur se vetëm ahere do të triumfojnë Idealet e saj kur do të vijë ajo ditë e madhe, dita e Shqipërisë së Re në të cilën nuk do të ketë me as një pengim jo vetëm legjislatif po edhe preventif që të bashkojnë zemrat e tyre Djemtë dhe Vajzat të atdheut shqipëtar pa ndryshim dipendence fetar. Domethënë kërkojmë edhe ne një farë Liri Dashurore. Po me ndryshimin që, kur po bota e industrializuarë ka kryesisht për qëllim reformën e tipit Romak të Familjes, ne përkundrazi duan të krijojmë një vatrë familjare të typit Romak, vatrë e cila do të çdukë për herë edhe gjurmat e fundit të influencave fetare të huaja, do të marë vesh shpirtrat e popullit t'onë, do t'a nacionalizojë shtëpinë t'onë, do t'a shqiptarësojë Shqipërinë t'onë. Këtej e tutje fillon ruga e emancipimit të Shqipëtares... 

_Botuar në vitin 1929_

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*Branko Merxhani: Pse nuk jam marksist!*


Shkruar nga Branko Merxhani



Një nga miqtë e mi duke parë paragrafin e vogël që shkrova në numrin e dhjetorit rreth surprizës që deshi të na bënte zoti drejtor i zyrës së shtypit, ndofta pa patur paramendime ndaj nesh, por vetëm, le të themi, nga zelli i tepërt për plotësimin e detyrës që i ngarkuan në një nga letrat e tij të fundit më shkruan:

“…Mirë, që ti nuk je marksist për princip, është një gjë që nuk mund t’a mohoj kurkush. Bile vërehet haptazi. Midis njerëzve që merren me sociologji, rrallë janë ata që simpatizojnë in globo parimet doktrinare të shkollës marksiste. Sidomos, kur kemi të bëjmë me një Durkheim, një gjë e tillë as që na shkon nga mendja fare. Mirë po, pse kufizohesh vetëm duke shënuar se teorikisht nuk je anëtar i kësaj shkolle dhe nuk na shpjegon edhe arsyet e këtij qendrimi t’ënd? A nuk të duket që vlen të shkruhen disa rrathë rreth kësaj theme- sidomos sot? Shteti, për arësye që i di vet, shpalli luftë të tmerrëshme ndaj komunizmit dhe është rrezik se mos merr në qafë (gabimisht) edhe disa njerëz krejt të pafajshëm dhe bile shumë të vlershëm (në se do t’i lënin të lirë të punonin) që të kontribuojnë diçka në shvillimin normal të këtij vëndi.

Kam frikë se mos krijohet ndonjë confusion i dëmshëm vetëm e vetëm nga shkaku i meritavet foshnjarake të disa (për fat të mirë) shumë të pakët, gjoja intelektualë ose edhe nga shkaku i konsepsionit shumë të ngushtë (për fat të keq) që dëftejnë zakonisht në të tilla raste funksionarët e shtetit. Mua më duket se një pun’ e tillë ka vlerën e sajë dhe është tamam aktuale. A thua se nuk është një nga detyrat e intelektualëvet të ndriçojnë nga njëra anë opinionin public dhe nga ana tjetër të përpiqen me sa u jepet që edhe Shteti të mos bije në gabime në zbatimin e vendimeve që mer për një ose për tjetrin shkak?…”

Nuk kam as një kundërshtim, as një pengim që të mos pranoj këtë thirrje aq interesante dhe me vend të këtij miku të shqetësuar aq shumë. Unë jo vetëm se nuk jam anëtar i parimeve doktrinare të shkollës Marksiste, por jam edhe anti-kumunist. Hem si njeri mendimtar, hem, dhe bile shumë më tepër, si njeri – shqiptar. Jo vetëm në lëmin e shkoqitjevet theorike, por edhe në pikpamjet politico- shoqërore të zhvillimit ndërkombëtar, unë nuk jam nga ata që pranojnë thezën se gjoja bota e qytetëruar e sotëshme është ndarë në dy fronte ideollogjike që luftojnë njëri tjetrin gjer në pikën e fundit.

Bota e sotëshme, ashtu siç e shoh unë, është ndarë jo në dy, por në tre fronte ideologjike; pjesa e tretë, pjesa më e madhe, më e shëndoshë, më impozante, mbeti besnike ndaj parimeve të Demokracisë përparimtare dhe kapërcen me fuqi dhe me vullnet gjithë tronditjet dhe tërë nervozitetet që shkaktoi lufta ndërkombëtare e periodës 1914-1918 në struktura shoqërore të popujve të mëdhenj që muarnë pjesë n’atë ndeshje më të tmerrëshme të së gjithë historisë së njerëzimit. Dhe jam i bindur se popujt e qytetëruar, popujt e mbrumbur dhe të ritur brenda njëj tradite të gjatë zhvillimi cultural, nuk mund t’i sakrifikojnë për hirë të një aksidenti katasrofal, siç është çdo ndeshje luftarake. Lirit të tyre të shtrenta dhe të shenjta për fitmin e të cilave derdhën pjesën më fisnike të gjakut të tyre bres pas brezi botëra të tëra. Kjo është bindja e ime e pa tundur.

Një nga pretendimet e marksismit, ndofta jo nga më themeloret, por nga më të përshtatshmet për të rekrutuar anëtarë, ësht ky:

-Dy të tretat e fitimevet të popullit shkojnë nëpër duart e një të pestës së popullsisë së një vëndit.

Shkenca ekonomike dhe statistikat provuan që në krye gabimin e këtij pretendimi. Statistikat që janë bërë me metodën shkencore më të përsosur në këto kohë të fundit nxuarrnë në shesh analogjin e shtimit të pasuris së të varfëvet në rast se fitimet e të pasurve do të përndaheshin popullit. Kjo llogari nuk është një pun‘ e lehtë. Por përfundimi i saj është kaq i hapët dhe kaq kategorik sa që edhe ato pika të pakta që mund të bisedohen nuk kanë pasur fuqin që të influencojnë gjykimin t’onë të fundëm.

P. sh. Sociologu gjerman Reiners shumë kohë më parë provoi se në qoftë se fitimet që kapërcejnë 8000 mark në vit do të shpërndaheshin midis atyreve që janë të shtrënguarë të punojnë për bukën e gojës, fitimi i përditshëm i këtyre të fundit nuk do të shtohej më tepër se vetëm me një përqindje minimale e 0,19 mark. Me këtë rast shumë në Gjermani nuk mund të blehen as edhe katër cingare. Pra Marksismi nuk ka gjetur aspak “ilaçin për të zhdukur nga mesi varfërin”…

Nga ana tjetër prapë statistikat na mësojnë, me një mnyrë që nuk lë as edhe dyshimin më të vogël, se në çështjen e sigurimit të miravajtjes së një populli, një nga faktorët që lozin rolin e parë është përdorimi dhe përparimi i Teknikës. B. f. në Shtetet e Bashkuara t’Amerikës, ku Teknika ka arritur kulmin, që nga viti 1919, prodhimi kombëtar ësht shtuar 42%. Influenca e madhe dhe kategorike që ka organizimi teknik mbi shtimin dhe mbi rregullimin më të mirë të pasuris së një populli mund të mirret vesh edhe nga disa krahasime të vogla të tjera. Simbas statistikave gjermane -jo të kohës hitleriane- prodhimi mekanik vjetor që bie për çdo frymë n’Amerikë është 99 RM. Kurse në Kinë, vend primitiv dhe pa farë teknike, është vetëm 0, 20 RM. Në Shqipëri po thua 0.

Një argument tjetër i Marksismit, nga ata që ka marrë në qafë dhe që ka sjellur verdall mendjen e shumë njerëzvet, është ky:

-Regjimi më i fortë i kësaj theorije ka qenë i famëshëmi Kautzky. Mirë po statistikat provuan të kundërtën. Industria e vogël kudo dhe kurdoherë mundi të mbrojë vehten e vet dhe bile shumë bukur. Me një mënyrë të përgjithëshme mund të themi se industria e madhe është e vendosur kurdoherë pranë industries së vogël, kudo që ndodhej një industri e tillë. Industria e madhe është një çpikje e kohëravet të reja: është një burim i ri për pasurin kombëtare. Asgjëkundi nuk u zhdukën sipër -marrjet e vogla. Pastaj ç’rëndësi ka për Ekonominë kombëtare të një populli në se industria është e madhe apo e vogël? Puna qëndron gjetiu: Për makinavet, një punë kjo që mvaret jo nga kadrua formal i veprimit industrial, por nga disa kushte të veçanta, se bie fjala lloi dhe shkalla e organizimeve tregtare dhe teknike. Këto kushte ndryshojnë simbas kategoris s’industries.

Kurse Filosofia marksiste nuk lë asnjë çështje pa e future nën klishen e saj të përgjithësimit. Kërkon që disa formula ndërkombëtare, që paska çpikur, të zbatohen një lloi në tërë ngjarjet dhe çështjet. Studime krahasore ekonomike dhe përfundime të gjyrmimeve të bëra mbi zbatimin e Theorisë së Analogjis kanë mposhtur gjithë këto “zgjidhje shpëtimtare” të marksismit si kërpudha të dobëta dhe t’ushqyera mangut të arës ideologjike të njerëzimit. Shifrat që do të shohim në paragrafin që vijon do të na e mbushin kokën.

Ja edhe një tjetër pretendim marksist dhe bile një nga më themelorët:

-Fitimet e kapitalistëve shtohen gjithënjë; kurse mëdijet e punëtorëvet ulen.

Ja si e përmbledh edhe gjendjen e vitit 1932, Hekner- i, prapë një nga shkencëtarët me autoritet. “Pretendimet se gjoja grumbullimi i kapitalit në njërën anë, shkakton shtimin e mizerjes s’anës tjetër”, është një gjë krejt absurde dhe bie në kundërshtim flagrant me ngjarjet e rjedhëshme. E vërteta është kjo: Sa më tepëre përparon koncetrimi i kapitalit aq më tepër përmirësohet edhe gjënja e puntoris”.

Theorisienët që mbrojnë thezën marksiste thonë: “Një punëtor ka të drejtë të mendojë se nga puna e tij pasurohet vetëm kapitalisti dhe në qoftë se nuk shtohet edhe mëditja e tij analogjikisht me shtimin e fitimit të kapitalistit etj., e tjera” Mirë po gjithë kjo leteraturë kryengritëse nuk beri pothua asnjë efekt mbi shpirtin e punëtorit. Punëtori amerikan dhe evropian sot është në gjëndje të çmojë më mirë nga çdo kush tjetër gjëndjen e vet ecën mirë nuk merr vesh asgjë nga kontrastet shoqërore që i përshkruan me ngjyra kaqë të tmerrëshme theorisieni marksist dhe nuk ndjen asnjë dëshirë që të shkojë pas thirrjeve kryengritëse të tij. Në qoftë se punëtori ndodhet me të vërtetë në një gjëndje miserable, atëhere vetëm një efekt mund të ketë kjo ndodhje: Mizerja do të bëhet Ideologji dhe rryma revolucionare e proletariatit do të shkojë duke u shtuar. Mirë po një proletar mizerablë si do të jetë në gjendje të realizojë detyrat e larta që i ngarkon Marxi? Nga mizerja vetëm një gjë del: Mizerje!…

Tani le të flasim pak dhe mbi shëmbëllën e Rusis sovjetike. Rusia e kohës së Carëve ka qenë një vend që ndodhej jashtë kuadros evropjan. Ronte ende në epokën feodale dhe sepotike, epokë nga e cila Evropa evropiane kishte dalë dhe kishte shpëtuar të paktën dy shekuj më parë. Prandaj një krahasim midis Rusis cariste dhe Rusis bolshevike s’ka asnjë vleftë për një kritikë reth parimeve doktrinare të Marksismit. Marksismi lindi n’Evropë bashkë me një tokë theorirash të tjera, dhe fati i tij do të provohet prapë në vënd-lerjen e vet. Një shkrimtar frëng Charles Louis- Philippe, pritëka ardhjen e Barbarëve. Rrugat që kryqëzohen midis Petersburgut carist dhe Moskës bolshevike, si dhe stepet e pafundëshme që shtrihen në të dy anët e Uralëvet, janë grykat e kalimit nga ku shkuan tufa- tufa çeta aventurierësh që plaçkitnin çdo gjë që u dilte përpara.

Udhëtarët që sot kalojnë nëpër këto rruga s’kanë asgjë me vehte që bie ndër mend fytyrën e shokëve të tyre të vjetër. Kohët ndryshuan. Ata që pritën dikur n’Evropë ardhjen e Barbarëve mbetën gojë-hapët. Nga asnjë anë nuk u dukën Barbarët. Përkundrazi nëpër stepet ruse u hapën rrugat, u shtruan vija hekuri, dhe këtej futën në thellësit e Asis tej-për-tej çpikjet mekanike, tymet e fabrikavet dhe bashkë me ‘to edhe karavane iderash të tëra që mbajnë me vehte palçkat e tepëruara, skartat, të super-produksionit ideologjik të popujve t’Evropës. Drejtimi i rrugës shkon nga Perëndimi në Lindje. Nuk është Asia Perëndia e dheut që cakton typin e qytetërimit të Botë. Ndofta kështu ka qenë dikur. Në kohë shumë të lashta. Sot nuk është më. Siç duket këtu kanë për t’arritur më së fundit punët: Asia do të evropaizohet- si b. f. janë duke e evropaizuar, simbas tempërameteve të veçanta të popujve të tyre, Turqia, Persia, Kina edhe… Rusia vet !

Sido kudo Bolshevizmi është një prodhim rus dhe s’mund të ketë veç se edhe një shvillim rus. Atje, kush e di, mund të kenë ndryshuar shumë gjëra. Por Dhespotismi mbeti. Dhe gjer sa nuk do të çkulet nga vendi i tij ky armik i tmershëm i çdo përparimi dhe i së vërtetës, nuk do të jet’e mundur të mësonjë diçka të sigurt mbi gjëndjen e atij vendi. Atje çdo gjë është edhe një eksperiment dhe çdo eksperiment është një problem i s’ardhmes. E ardhmja! Ja gogoli Bolshevik! Thonë disa: “Qeveria bolshevike për hirë të lumturis të brezave t’ardhëshme sakrifikon jetën dhe lumturin e brezave të tanishëm”. Mirë po këta harrojnë se Marksistë kanë qenë prapë ata që kritikuan ashpërsisht kapitalistët e pafajshëm? Se u sakrifikuan breza të tëra punëtorësh që të sigurojnë t’ardhmen e punëtorëvet të sotshëm t’Anglisë ?…

“Nënpunsat e një Qeverie dhespotike, thonë Marksistët, kanë një zotsi teknike më të lartë dhe janë në gjendje ta mendojnë më mirë jetën dhe lumturin e punëtorëve”.

Prrallë! Qytetrimi i Evropës ka 2000 vjet që provoi me fakte dhe argumenta që s’mund të rrëzohen se zotsia nuk është një vlerë e prerë. Është një vlerë shum’e veçantë dhe shumë relative. Qysh prej kohës së Sokratit mëndja njerëzore njeh se te një kapitan i një anije, te një mjek, te një makinist, gjenden veç e veç vlerat dhe sotësit e ndara dhe të ndryshme. Nënpunsat e shtetit janë jo vetëm nënpunsa të shtetit, dhe aq. Që të bëhesh një reformator i shkëlqyer, veç zotësive teknike të mëdha, duhet të kesh edhe një fuqi imagjinare të vrullshme, por edhe diçka tjetër. Zotësin që të mos rrëmbehesh shpejt e shpejt nga gjërat fantastike dhe nga ëndërrimet sentimentale!…

Regjimi Bolshevik paska si qëllim kryesor të zhdukë regjimin kapitalist t’Evropës. Ëndër! Bolshevizmi rus s’është gjë tjetër veçse një mënyrë zbatimi ruse që ka si qëllim të futij në Rusi metodat kapitaliste t’Evropës. Ndryshimi në mes është në mënyrën me të cilën zhvillohet ky proces, i cili atje kërkon rrugat që të pajtohet me temperamentin e vëndit. Bolshevizmi që të vërë në dorë mjetet e punimit që përdor kapitalizmi evropian dhe gjer më sot viktima të tmershme dhe therorizoi me miliona frymë njerëzish. Në realitet Marksismi nuk mohon aspak vlerën e regjimit kapitalist.

Vetëm pretendon se methodat e tij shtojnë rrymën e papunësis. Pse? Regjimi kapitalist nuk paska qënë i zoti të sigurojë ekuilibrin midis prodhimit dhe nevojës; vetëm Marksismi qënka në gjëndje të bëjë këtë gjë; në qoftë se në Rusi nuk u sigurua ende, do të sigurohet brënda 4, 5 ose 30 vjetëve me doemos! – Ka kush që do të na kallëzojë dikur prallën e këtyre profetiave: Historia.

A doni që t’ju thom edhe një gjë tjetër? Dëgjoni: Unë nuk e pranoj se gjithë faji dhe përgjegjësia e turbullimeve që sot kalon bota dhe gjithë krizat ekonomike, të mëdha e të vogla, është e drejtë t’i ngarkohet kurrizit të qytetërimit evropian ose edhe vetëm regjimit kapitalist. Të tilla trubullmie ngjajnë edhe në prehrin e Natyrës së lirë dhe janë shumë më të rëndësishme. Jeta e shtazëve t’egra është një luftë e pambaruar ndaj fuqive të Natyrës. Ndryshimet trubullonjëse, tronditjet, vuajtjet dhe krizat në historin e Evropës nuk filluan të çfaqen vetëm atëherë kur doli në shesh sistemi i tanishëm, as edhe kur u dëgjua për herë të parë emëri “kapitalist”.

Kapitalismi arriti në kulmin e tij më të lartë brënda në këtë 150-vjetorin e fundit. Periodat e mëparëshme b. f. gjithë epoka mesjetare, kush mund të na thotë se kaluam pa trubullime? Historia është e hapët dhe mjafton të krahasojmë ngjarjet: Në kohët mesjetare popujt e Evropës pësuan një tok rrëzime dhe vuajtje dhe bile shumë më të tmerrëshme nga ato të sotëshmet. Gjithashtu edhe historia e popujve t’Asisë ësht’e mbushur krejt me një tok ndryshime, qoftë shkatërimtare qoftë ndërtonjëse, që u shkaktuan nga një varg të tërë kushtesh natyrale ose edhe temporale. Qytetërimi evropian, në krahasim me epokat e vjetra të qytetërimeve, mundi të gjejë mjete më të përsosura dhe të realizojë përparime kolosale më pemë-dhënëse për të luftuar me më tepër fitime këto rryma shkatëronjëse ose edhe ndaj përfundimeve të këqija të këtyre trubullimeve.

Këtu, rreth kësaj pike themelore, përmblidhet tërë rëndësia e problemit. Midis botëkuptimit evropian dhe botëkuptimit Marksist ka një ndryshim në themel. Të dy këta pika botëkuptime nuk ndahen vetëm në punë e përshkrimit të historis ose edhe të komentimit të përfundimeve të qytetërimeve të ndryshme, por ndahen në një pikë shumë të mëparëshme, ndahen në parimet që shërbejnë si bazë studimi rreth problemave të jetës dhe rreth fatit të botës. Nëse Marskistët pandehin se kanë zgjidhur problemin e ekuilibrit brënda në shtet ose në se predikojnë se paskan zbuluar çelsin e çuditshëm të parrajsit t’ardhshëm, mua më duket se tërë këto trumbetime dhe paralajmërime s’janë tjatër veç se vjellja e injorancës së tyre. Ose shumë-shumë bëjnë gabimin e pafalshëm të lënë krejtë mënjanë pjesën me të madhe të faktorëve që shkaktojnë dhe përfundojnë zhvillimin e ngjarjevet njerëzore.

Ideali i Evropës, methodat e punimit t’Evropës frymëzohen nga parimet e liris, të personaliteti të varietetit dhe përmbi çdo gjë tjetër nga parimi i “ndarjes së punës shoqërore”. Dhe nga ky shkak të gjithë problemat që paraqet jeta shoqërore evropiane ose edhe e evropianizuar, pa përjashtuar edhe problemin të ekuilibrit në Shtet, janë probleme të koklaviturë që s’mund t’ zgjidhen menjëherë. Një filosof engles shkruante pak kohë më parë: “Në se kohët janë të këqija, në se njerëzit mbetën pa punë, në se djemt nuk gjejnë gjë për të shuar urinë e tyre, njerëzimi është sëmur. Emëri i vërtetë i kësaj sëmundjeje është injoranca”…

Ndryshimet shoqërore nuk mund të parashikohen as të shmangen. Gjithashtu edhe sëmundjet Kjo është një nga të vërtetat e para që njeh bota. Të paktën Evropa ka disa shekuj që provoi trupin e vet qënien dhe vuajtjen e kësaj së vërtete. Rusia u mundua shumë të përhapij gjëmimin revolucionar ndërkombëtar që prej kufivet të sajë perëndimore gjer në bregdetet e Atlantikut. S’bëri gjë. Ose bëri vetëm këtë: Thelloi më tepër hendekun e ngatresavet midis popujvet, madhëroi dallgën e mizerjes dhe në disa vënde të perëndimit shkaktoi një kthim – qoftë edhe të përkohshëm – në kohët mesjetare.

Por a nuk do të ishin njohur dhe do të kishin arrijtur në një marrëveshje popujt e tyre më lehtë nëse rryma demokratike e Evropës do të kishte ndjekur rrugën e saj pa patur vështirësirat që duallnë mu në gjirin e vet? Të paktën kemi para nesh një shëmbëll mjaftë me rëndësi që na jep besimin se popujt mund të kuptojnë shumë më mirë një Evropë të çliruar prej idherave të huaja: Asia sot arriti të kuptojë se methodat e punimit evropian mund të zbatohen në çdo kënd të botës dhe që përdoren prej tërë popujvet; kudo që janë pranuar këto methoda suallnë përfundime të mira dhe të shkëlqyera. Kjo është e majaftuarshme sot për sot. Është një çapë përpara.

Një çapë që s’mund të mbetet e mbërthyer atje ku arriti. Do të vazhdojë edhe më përpara. Do të vijë dita të cilën bota mbarë do të kuptojë më mirë parimet e Fesë së Lirisë, atë gjë që një Kanti e quajti “Feja e Vërtetë”. Dhe ata nga bëshkatdhetarët t’anë që kanë nëpër dejt e tyre disa pika gjaku fisnik dhe në shpirt ambicjen të punojnë dikur që të nxjerrin gërmadhën t’onë nga pellgu i varfris mendore dhe i mizerjes lëndore, le të përpiqen të mësojnë përmënç dhe të çajnë në thellësit e zemrave të tyre me një dorë që nuk dridhet para punës së tmerëshme që i pret, këtë varg të pavdekshëm të Goethe-s:

“We immer strebend sich bemuht,

Den konnen wir erlosen”!

Pa një përpjekje të tillë nuk ka Shqipëri! Ndryshe le të përgatitim që tani trasat t’ona. Toka e Evropës u ngushtua shumë. Për parasitët vetëm një fat është shkruar: Pas prishjes primitive historike vjen katastrofa moderne historike. Dhe atëhere plaçkat në krah dhe mbeç t’u mirë o Vatan!

*Botuar më 1937

----------

